# warum versagt war?



## antischock (31. Oktober 2009)

der titel des threads ist eindeutig...

für das warum mag man viele gründe nennen, vor allem wohl die fraktions-balance und die performance (welche wohl jetzt halbwegs in den griff bekommen wurde)

doch was wenn mythic tatsächlich noch schafft die fraktionen aneinander anzupassen... würdet das game dann eine solche langzeitmotivation entwickeln wie das böse wort?

ich glaube nein und erklären möchte ich das an folgendem beispiel:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/blog/8/854

ich selber habe in dem bösen wort begeistert meinen schurken und meine hexe gespielt. in war lag mir hingegen mehr der zelot oder sigmarit, was mich nicht davon abhielt auch einen hexenjäger zu zocken. was ich leider bei allen karrieren feststellen musste: die klassen sind flach und ich konnte in keiner einen solchen tiefgang, gar skillentwicklung zwischen spielern und taktische faktoren entdecken wie mich mein schurke gefesselt hatte über jahre.

wie seht ihr das? ich denke, abgesehen vom aktuellen whine-thema, dass es schlicht keinen spass macht aufgrund der klassen.


----------



## C0ntra (31. Oktober 2009)

Der Thread gehört eindeutig geschlossen, du gehörst ignoriert und WAR ist das falsche Spiel für dich. Dein Beispiel ist genial einfältig, nicht schlecht!
Das war jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint aber ich bin etwas baff.


----------



## Thoriumobi (31. Oktober 2009)

In Warhammer gehts um Massen PvP, da braucht man keine ausgewogene Klassenbalance wie in WoW, und das wurde auch schon 1000 mal gesagt!

Zock halt WoW, wenn du das brauchst!


----------



## Flexaroni (31. Oktober 2009)

Und zugleich folgt einer der Gründe, warum so viele Leute auf Warhammer keine Lust mehr haben: die schäbige Community, die es hier wunderbar schafft, etwas zu verunglimpfen, ohne auch nur einen Hauch von Inhalt in ihre Posts zu packen.

Dem OP muss ich widersprechen, zwar sind die Klassen nicht so tiefgreifend wie in WoW, jedoch macht das für mich den Reiz aus. 

Meine Klasse hat eine Aufgabe und nur beschränkte Mittel diese zu verwirklichen, wobei die Klassen teilweise gewisse Nischen besitzen, in denen ansonsten keine andere Klasse so sehr glänzt.
In WoW hingegen schien es mir immer nur 3 (vielleicht 4, wenn man CCler mit dazu zählt) Aufgabenbereiche zu geben, und je nach Patchstand gab es für jeden eine Klasse, die das ganze am besten erfüllt hat, diese war dann immer in allen Highranking Teams zu finden, die anderen Klassen hatten das Nachsehen. Als Beispiel sei hier der Heilerwechsel in den Teams zu sehen, erst waren Palas imba, dann mal Druis, dann mal Schamis usw.

Die Probleme von War liegen meiner Ansicht nach darin verborgen, dass:

- die Community sich abartig schlecht gibt (Lockleecher, "Pro"gamer die stets mit dem leichtestem Setup spielen, Kreisraider und nicht zuletzt die Warhammertrolle, die in den Foren sofort jede Form von Dialog zerstören. Zusätzlich kann es nicht sein, dass die Leute permanent über Destroübermacht heulen, aber wenn dann der Goldrausch auf Karak Norn ausbricht dennoch wieder ein Großteil Destrochars erstellt. Das nennt man Heuchelei und so wird sicher auch niemandem geholfen.

- die T4 Kampagne absolut schlecht designed ist, nach so viel Probezeit scheint Mythic noch immer keinen Schimmer zu haben, was den Leuten, die bei Warhammer bleiben eigentlich so viel Spaß an dem Game macht. Stundenlang rumsitzen und darauf warten, dass Altdorf vorbei ist sicherlich nicht.

- Balanceprobleme, die nicht mit "es wird nie eine perfecte Balance" unter den Teppich gekehrt werden können nicht behoben werden. Sie sollten sich vielleicht auf ihr Versprechen, kleinere Änderungen zu machen besinnen, statt jedes mal gleich 6 Klassen auf einmal via Holzhammer in Grund und Boden zu verändern.

Danke fürs lesen.


----------



## Schorus (31. Oktober 2009)

sry...aber wer balanceprobleme angibt warum er kein WAR spielt oder es nicht mag hat keine ahnung von dem spiel.also die balance in WAR ist wohl das kleinste problem.
ich mache zb viel 1v1, und da merkt man wer spielen kann und wer nicht.


----------



## Thoriumobi (31. Oktober 2009)

Schorus schrieb:


> sry...aber wer balanceprobleme angibt warum er kein WAR spielt oder es nicht mag hat keine ahnung von dem spiel.also die balance in WAR ist wohl das kleinste problem.
> ich mache zb viel 1v1, und da merkt man wer spielen kann und wer nicht.


Aber es kommt ja auch nicht so aufs 1on1 an, also sollte das eh kein Maßstab für die Balance sein!


----------



## Boccanegra (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele WAR aktuell. Was mich am meisten stört: der Mangel an Content, speziell im T4. Eigentlich gibt es im T4,verglichen jetzt mit anderen MMORPGs, nicht gerade viel zu tun. Man macht immer das gleiche, von einer Zone in die nächste, immer die gleichen Burgen erobern, immer die gleichen Schlachtfeldziele erobern, dazu noch jeden Tag zwei- bis dreimal Altdorfbelagerung, was meint: dass jeden Tag, je nach Anzahl der Altdorf-Angriffe, zwischen 2-6 Stunden ausser Altdorf fast gar nichts anderes mehr geht.  

Dazu kommt noch das ungelöste Problem mit der ungleichen Verteilung der Spieler über die beiden Fraktionen. Die stärkere Seite - und das ist auf fast allen Servern Zerstörung - rollt über die schwächere drüber, daher die ständigen Altdorf-Raids mit bekannten Folgen. Gerade letzteres muss unbedingt bald gelöst werden. Ich kenne etliche Spieler die noch den nächsten Patch mit dem angekündigten Underdog-System abwarten wollen, und wenn der in der Hinsicht nichts bringt, wollen sie mit WAR aufhören. Naja, mal diesen Patch abwarten und dann weitersehen. Der müsste ja so um die Weihnachtszeit kommen, das wäre dann mein 1-jähriges Jubiläum bei WAR.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Oktober 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ich spiele WAR aktuell. Was mich am meisten stört: der Mangel an Content, speziell im T4. Eigentlich gibt es im T4,verglichen jetzt mit anderen MMORPGs, nicht gerade viel zu tun. Man macht immer das gleiche, von einer Zone in die nächste, immer die gleichen Burgen erobern, immer die gleichen Schlachtfeldziele erobern, dazu noch jeden Tag zwei- bis dreimal Altdorfbelagerung, was meint: dass jeden Tag, je nach Anzahl der Altdorf-Angriffe, zwischen 2-6 Stunden ausser Altdorf fast gar nichts anderes mehr geht.
> 
> Dazu kommt noch das ungelöste Problem mit der ungleichen Verteilung der Spieler über die beiden Fraktionen. Die stärkere Seite - und das ist auf fast allen Servern Zerstörung - rollt über die schwächere drüber, daher die ständigen Altdorf-Raids mit bekannten Folgen. Gerade letzteres muss unbedingt bald gelöst werden. Ich kenne etliche Spieler die noch den nächsten Patch mit dem angekündigten Underdog-System abwarten wollen, und wenn der in der Hinsicht nichts bringt, wollen sie mit WAR aufhören. Naja, mal diesen Patch abwarten und dann weitersehen. Der müsste ja so um die Weihnachtszeit kommen, das wäre dann mein 1-jähriges Jubiläum bei WAR.



naja, T4 Content ist eben PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr Abwechslung wirds daher so nicht geben. Man kann höchstens noch etwas das RvR Umdesignen. Nur das mit der Fraktionsbalance muss stimmen, aber da find ich das Underdogsystem eine gute Lösung. Es ist dynamisch und unabhängig von der tatsächlichen Spielerzahl (denn auch eine überlegene Fraktion kann öfter gebasht werden). Hier muss nur der richtige Dreh zwischen Bonus für die Unterlegenen/Erschwerung für die Überlegenen gefunden werden. Sonst bringt es entweder nichts oder das Underdogsystem bestimmt wer in der Hauptstadt steht, da es den "Unterlegenen" zu viel Hilfe gibt, was ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache ist.


----------



## antischock (31. Oktober 2009)

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil... eröffnungsthema evtl noch mal lesen anstatt zu flamen^^

oder noch mal für die ganz doofen: meine kritik an war bezieht sich nicht auf die balance der klassen, sondern darauf, dass die klassen schlicht wenig spass machen, weil sie keinen tiefgang in ihrer mechanik haben, ja sogar viele klassen spielen sich quasi gleich, bloss die skills haben andere namen und machen statt debuff A dann halt mal debuff B. aber ansonsten ist es doch einheitsbrei was einem da vorgesetzt wird. um zum auch so oft genannten contra zu kommen:

"war ist ein gruppenspiel und gruppenbalanced und gruppe über alles und wenn du keine gruppen magst dann geh nach wow"
wieso zum teufel muss gruppenspiel spannende klassentiefe ausschließen? letzten endes bestehen >gruppen< aus >charakteren<, also ohne >charaktere< keine >gruppen<. was also passiert wenn klassen keinen spass machen? richtig kombiniert watson! es entstehen keine gruppen. oder noch genauer betrachtet: es entstehen keine vollen server.

letzten endes existieren in war doch nur 4 unterschiedliche mechaniken: cast, meele, tank & healer. das wars dann. von jeder gibts 3 ausführungen und diese dann noch mal gedoppelt. fertig.

oder noch besser: was passiert, wenn klassen so ähnlich im gameplay sind, dass sie quasi schon austauschbar sind? richtig! man erstellt seinen char nicht nach den üblichen kriterien wie flair und mechanik, sondern nach faktoren wie optik oder gar (so behaupten böse zungen) nach überlegener fraktion.

und naja, was soll man sagen, ich jedenfalls habe keinen langspass daran meinen meele zu spielen, weil er statt einer tollen mechanik eine tolle ork-optik hat und zur zerstörung gehört.

und um es auch mal anzusprechen: ich hab in war auch leider kein einziges sz erlebt, dass es in punkto strategie und balance mit wow aufnehmen konnte, obwohl es in war wesentlich mehr sz gibt.

ich habe in wow 2 jahre lang eine server-stammgruppe geleitet und ebenfalls in war mich mit stammgruppen rumgetrieben und kann diesen vergleich ziehen: die sz in war bestehen eigentlich nur aus clash, leider leider. das ist keine dauermotivation und noch weniger eine herausforderung. den tiefgang in wow-bg's von 2 stammgruppen im warsong oder arathi kann war derzeit nicht bieten.

und jetzt bedenken wir mal, um meine these zu untermauern^^: wow kommt bereits gute 4 jahre quasi nur mit instanziertem pvp aus während in war der grund fürs scheitern des spieles bei der fraktionsbalance gesucht wird nachdem die performance nun läuft...

warum ein ganzes spiel bis zum ende runter daddeln, wenn schon der "kleinteil" klasse langweilig ist?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (31. Oktober 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> letzten endes existieren in war doch nur 4 unterschiedliche mechaniken: cast, meele, tank & healer. das wars dann. von jeder gibts 3 ausführungen und diese dann noch mal gedoppelt. fertig.


Jetzt musst du mir ein Spiel zeigen wo es mehr als diese 4 Oberarten der Klassen gibt


----------



## Epimetheus (31. Oktober 2009)

Was willst du uns damit sagen? Das du Wow magst und War nicht? Weil wegen Tiefgang der Klassen ist wohl ein schlechter Witz oder? In Wow in dem man mit 3 Tasten jeden Char im Pvp auf 2k Rating spielen kann.


----------



## antischock (31. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Jetzt musst du mir ein Spiel zeigen wo es mehr als diese 4 Oberarten der Klassen gibt



und schon wieder schneller geantwortet als das hirn arbeiten konnte... nur um schnell nen contra rauszubringen weil es ja eh nicht stimmen kann wenn man schlechtes über war behauptet?

archetyp = aufgabenbereich != mechanik (gameplay, art zu spielen)

in war ists leider so:

archetyp = aufgabenbereich = mechanik

das beste beispiel hierfür war wohl, also aoe-heal op war: 6 heilerklassen die alle mit 1-2 knöpfen gespielt wurden, nur z.b.


----------



## Shagkul (31. Oktober 2009)

Wenn WAR so perfekt wäre, dann würden wir nicht nur noch 3 Server haben, also kann man durchaus versuchen das Spiel weiter zu entwickeln und es wieder für mehr Leute interessanter zu gestalten.

Daran ist sicher nichts verkehrt.


----------



## antischock (31. Oktober 2009)

Epimetheus schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen? Das du Wow magst und War nicht? Weil wegen Tiefgang der Klassen ist wohl ein schlechter Witz oder? In Wow in dem man mit 3 Tasten jeden Char im Pvp auf 2k Rating spielen kann.



wenn dem so wäre, müsste man mathematisch davon ausgehen, dass 80 % von 10 millionen spielern nicht in der lage sind mehr als 2 tasten zu bedienen, also bitte gib doch qualifizierte antworten. erst recht dass dies mit jedem char geht zeugt davon, dass du wirklich keine ahnung von dem hast während du dich als "pro-gamer" profilierst...

es ist ein schlechter witz war zu kritisieren, weil sich die klassen ca so flach spielen wie strategie-spiele-einheiten (übertreib grade etwas, ja^^)? es ist schlimm von einem spiel zu fordern, dass man darin skill entwickeln kann? du solltest dich besser auf kino speziallisieren, dort läuft alles ohne dein zutun ;-)

aber du meinst dies sicher ironisch und willst behaupten dass war mehr tiefgang hätte, oder? weil ansonsten wäre dein ganzer post nur eine zusammenhanglose ansammlung von müll.

dann zeig mir doch mal ein einziges beispiel für strategisches vorgehen von 2 klassen gegeneinander, was mit meinem oben geposteten vergleichbar wäre.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (31. Oktober 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> und schon wieder schneller geantwortet als das hirn arbeiten konnte... nur um schnell nen contra rauszubringen weil es ja eh nicht stimmen kann wenn man schlechtes über war behauptet?


Fail, wie war das mit erstmal das hirn ranlasse, guck mal auf meine sig, WAR spiel ich nicht mehr, aber manchmal möchte ich mich kostenlos amüsieren, weißt du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epimetheus (31. Oktober 2009)

Nein Antischock das ist mein purer Ernst. Und ich geh sogar davon aus das 90% aller Wowspieler grade mal 2 Tasten drücken können. Aber um beim Thema zu bleiben. Du stellst hier eine Behauptung auf die so nicht stimmt und vergleichst dazu auch noch 2 verschiedene Spiele miteinander in dem du eins von Beiden eindeutig als besser darstellst als es ist.


Edit: Und nur weil sich hier ain Mathe-Ass dem Schurken gewidmet hat, sind es dennoch nur ein paar Skills die man im Pvp braucht. Würde sich Jemand einem Char aus WAR so widmen kämen sicher auch 3 Seiten bei raus. Also nochmal meine Frage. Was willst du uns mit dem ganzen sagen?


----------



## Wolfner (31. Oktober 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> und schon wieder schneller geantwortet als das hirn arbeiten konnte... nur um schnell nen contra rauszubringen weil es ja eh nicht stimmen kann wenn man schlechtes über war behauptet?
> 
> archetyp = aufgabenbereich != mechanik (gameplay, art zu spielen)
> 
> ...




Du würdest also mehr oder weniger auch einen Chosen genau wie einen Schwarzork oder Schwarzgardisten spielen...
Ahja... viel Spaß dabei...

_"in war ists leider so:"_
Nein, tut mir leid, ist es nicht...

Ich hab auch lange dafür gebraucht um da draufzukommen, aber in WAR gilt die Formel:* 3 Spezialisten mit 3 Mechaniken ergeben gemeinsam einen vollständigen Archetypen.*

Und wer das nicht so handhabt, der endet meist in Foren und schreibt über fehlende Balance oder Tiefgang :-B
Sicher *kannst* du jede Archetypenklasse auf 2 Buttons runterreduzieren. Aber wer sagt, dass das bedeutet, dass du deine Klasse auch gut spielst? (Niemand, weils auch nicht der Fall ist).

Jeder Spezialist aus einem Archetyp-Zweig hat seine allgemeinen Archetyp-Fähigkeiten (heilen, guarden => 2 Buttonfähigkeiten etc.) und *zusätzlich *gesonderte Spezialisten-Aufgaben (silence, Auren-buff etc).

Beim Schwarzork zB ist es so, dass seine allgemeine Archetypfähigkeit "Bewachen" ist (es gibt noch ein paar andere, aber "Bewachen" ist die allgemeinste Tankfähigkeit) und zusätzlich hat er noch ein paar gesonderte Eigenschaften die ihm eine besondere Rolle auf dem Feld zuweisen. Dazu gehören ganz besonders der Mass-Silence aus Moral3 und die Geistesresistenz-Taktik, welche ihn gegen *eine von 3* (!!!! <= offensichtlicher Hinweis auf obige Formel) Schadensarten schützt (auch wenn Geistesschaden-DDler nicht unbedingt die häufigsten sind).


Die meisten Leute spielen einfach irgendwie und glauben, ein Spezialist kann dasselbe wie der andere.... is aber Schwachsinn.... großer Schwachsinn. Und solche Threads kommen dabei raus :-|


P.S.:
Ich hab nochmal ein weiteres Beispiel für die Formel nachgesehen, damit ein Vergleich da ist:
Der Chosen hat dieselbe Taktik wie der Schwarzork nur halt mit Elementarresistenz anstatt von Geistesresistenz. (Spezialfähigkeit)
Dazu hat er eine Takikt (Wiederstand erhöhen) welche exakt dieselbe ist wie beim Schwarzork. (Archetypenfähigkeit)

Warum das ganze? WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel... darum. Wer also sagt, er vermisst den Tiefgang bei seiner Klasse, der sagt indirekt (bewusst oder unbewusst) "eigentlich will ich lieber Solo spielen". Und das is bei WAR in einer Form wie man es aus WoW kennt (wo Archetyp ursprünglich gleich der zugehörigen Klasse war bzw. wo es keine Spezialisten gibt) einfach nicht drinn.

Sowas sind eigentlich Dinge, die sollten die Spieler selber rausfinden. Aber ich glaube bei WAR wird solange noch an Balancingsachen gezettert (welche in die Archetypen/Spezialisten-Kerbe fallen), bis Mythic endlich mal mit nem eindeutigen FAQ für Klassen und Gruppenspiel rausrückt.

Aber der wird dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht gelesen... :-|


----------



## OldboyX (31. Oktober 2009)

Epimetheus schrieb:


> Nein Antischock das ist mein purer Ernst. Und ich geh sogar davon aus das 90% aller Wowspieler grade mal 2 Tasten drücken können. Aber um beim Thema zu bleiben. Du stellst hier eine Behauptung auf die so nicht stimmt und vergleichst dazu auch noch 2 verschiedene Spiele miteinander in dem du eins von Beiden eindeutig als besser darstellst als es ist.
> 
> 
> Edit: Und nur weil sich hier ain Mathe-Ass dem Schurken gewidmet hat, sind es dennoch nur ein paar Skills die man im Pvp braucht. Würde sich Jemand einem Char aus WAR so widmen kämen sicher auch 3 Seiten bei raus. Also nochmal meine Frage. Was willst du uns mit dem ganzen sagen?



Dennoch ist es absoluter Unsinn, wenn du behauptest man könne alle Klassen auf 2k Rating spielen mit nur 3 Tasten. 

Welche 3 wären das denn dann?

W,A,D ? Damit hast du noch keinen Schaden gemacht und nicht geheilt, glaube kaum, dass du damit überhaupt ein Arenamatch gewinnen kannst...

Solch absolut unrealistische Übertreibungen bringen eigentlich nichts, sondern untergraben höchstens deine Glaubwürdigkeit. Wer nur 2 Tasten drücken kann, der schafft es nichtmal einen Account einzurichten...

Das mit dem Tiefgang der Klassen habe ich auch bei WAR immer schon so empfunden, besonders verschiedene CC Möglichkeiten und verschiedene Countermöglichkeiten dafür habe ich in WAR immer vermisst und das ist definitiv einer der Punkte, die das PVP in WoW interessant machten (für mich). Jede Karriere hat 1-2 Kicks, jede hat 1 Anwurzeln usw. fand ich immer schon wenig abwechslungsreich (habe auch schon diverse Posts dazu hier verfasst). Genauso unglücklich finde ich die Immunity - hat taktische Möglichkeiten aus dem Spiel entfernt und mehr RNG eingefügt.


----------



## seppix@seppix (31. Oktober 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> und schon wieder schneller geantwortet als das hirn arbeiten konnte... nur um schnell nen contra rauszubringen weil es ja eh nicht stimmen kann wenn man schlechtes über war behauptet?
> 
> archetyp = aufgabenbereich != mechanik (gameplay, art zu spielen)
> 
> ...



Und ich stelle jetzt mal wieder die gleiche Frage.
In welchen MMo ist das anders, es gibt nur vier Archetypen und die haben halt einen Aufgabenbereich, und das Gameplay hängt ja wohl nur vom Spieler ab.
Man kann jede Klasse in jedem MMo nur mit einer Taste spielen wenn mans drauf ankommen lassen will...


----------



## Pymonte (31. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das mit dem Tiefgang der Klassen habe ich auch bei WAR immer schon so empfunden, besonders verschiedene CC Möglichkeiten und verschiedene Countermöglichkeiten dafür habe ich in WAR immer vermisst und das ist definitiv einer der Punkte, die das PVP in WoW interessant machten (für mich). Jede Karriere hat 1-2 Kicks, jede hat 1 Anwurzeln usw. fand ich immer schon wenig abwechslungsreich (habe auch schon diverse Posts dazu hier verfasst). Genauso unglücklich finde ich die Immunity - hat taktische Möglichkeiten aus dem Spiel entfernt und mehr RNG eingefügt.



Hm, weiß ja nicht was du hast, aber rechne mal nach: Man hat root/stun/knockdown/mezz als CC. Dazu haben einige Klassen noch einen Spellbreaker und/oder Silence. Mehr hat man in WoW auch nicht. Und Karrierespezifische CCs und Counterspells sind bei 24 Karrieren etwas... hm, viele und umständlich.
Und die Kicks zählen ja nun nicht zum CC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die anderen CCs werden ja nun umverteilt und mehr auf die Tanks gelegt. Nur ganz ohne Root/Mezz geht es eben auch nicht, sonst haben Stoffies bald gar keine Chance mehr. Und ein Singleroot/mezz bringt in einem RVR Spiel nicht viel. Die Immunitys wiederum sind notwendig, würden sie nicht so funktionieren wie jetzt, dann wären wir wieder prä1.3.1 und damit bei dauerroot und CC Dominanz (und X neue Spellbreaker bringen da auch nichts, sonst hab ich bald mehr Knöpfe fürs CCen als für kämpfen :-


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Oktober 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> ich selber habe in dem bösen wort begeistert meinen schurken und meine hexe gespielt. in war lag mir hingegen mehr der zelot oder sigmarit, was mich nicht davon abhielt auch einen hexenjäger zu zocken. was ich leider bei allen karrieren feststellen musste: die klassen sind flach und ich konnte in keiner einen solchen tiefgang, gar skillentwicklung zwischen spielern und taktische faktoren entdecken wie mich mein schurke gefesselt hatte über jahre.


In WoW Classic mag das noch gegolten haben. Aber seit BC und seit der Einführung der "Abhärtung" spielt im PvP von WoW nur noch Equip eine Rolle. Es gewinnt in der Regel der, mit dem höheren Abhärtungsfaktor, selbst wenn er nur auf 2-3 Skill-Tasten hämmert.

Das hat man zB beim Leveln in WotLK gemerkt. Viele Spieler, die zB erst mit BC angefangen haben und auf dem Weg zu 80 pö-a-pö ihr Equip tauschten und dadurch wieder humane Abhärtungswerte (sprich fast 0) bekamen, waren plötzlich wieder ganz leichte Gegner, fast Opfer. War zumindest mein Eindruck.


----------



## Churchak (31. Oktober 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> oder noch mal für die ganz doofen: meine kritik an war bezieht sich nicht auf die balance der klassen, sondern darauf, dass die klassen schlicht wenig spass machen, weil sie keinen tiefgang in ihrer mechanik haben, ja sogar viele klassen spielen sich quasi gleich, bloss die skills haben andere namen und machen statt debuff A dann halt mal debuff B. aber ansonsten ist es doch einheitsbrei was einem da vorgesetzt wird. um zum auch so oft genannten contra zu kommen:


Hallo ?  wer behauptet das die klassen sich alle gleich spieln hat den schuss ned gehört oder hat nur 2 klassen gespielt und zwar klasse X und ihren Spiegel und selbst da gibt es zum teil unterschiede . Die aufgaben der Klassen und deren Spielweise sind doch so verschieden wie tag und nacht. Feuermagier,Schattenkrieger und Hexenjäger sind alles DDs aber spielen sich schon allein auf grund ihres "schadenmachens" extrem anders,das gleiche mit den Heilern.Nen Sigi spielt sich ganz anders wie nen runi oder erzi schon allein wegen dem Zorn,Kann ich mit nem Runi an jeden und allen gute Hots verteilen bin ich mit dem Sigi dagegen ne nulpe dafür aber sau gut in sachen grp support und überleben,wärend nen Erzi erst so richtig auftrumpfen kann wenn es um debuffen von gegnern geht.klar kann man alle 3 klassen per grpheal spammen auch spieln allerdings verschenkt man damit potenzal aller 3 klassen.


----------



## OldboyX (31. Oktober 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Und ich stelle jetzt mal wieder die gleiche Frage.
> In welchen MMo ist das anders, es gibt nur vier Archetypen und die haben halt einen Aufgabenbereich, und das Gameplay hängt ja wohl nur vom Spieler ab.
> Man kann jede Klasse in jedem MMo nur mit einer Taste spielen wenn mans drauf ankommen lassen will...



Gameplay ist sehr wohl vom Klassendesign abhängig und da gibts neben den Archetypen schon einige andere Dinge, die eine Rolle spielen. Um prinzipiell das höchste Level zu erreichen muss man wohl in WoW oder WAR nicht besonders viel können. Dennoch gibt es unterschiedliche Klassensysteme in den verschiedensten MMOs:

- Manaklassen vs Kein-Mana (sehr alte Unterscheidung des Gameplays in Everquest zb)

WoW brachte zusätzlich zum Manasystem noch

- Wutsystem (Krieger Bärdruide)
- Energiesystem (Rogue)
- Runensystem

Sind sehr "grobe" Gameplay aspekte. Feinere Aspekte sind Dinge wie snares, CCs die man hat, roots die man hat, stealth, Vorteile durch Angriffe von hinten usw. (sowie eben die Dinge die man NICHT hat). Je stärker Klassen sich unterscheiden, desto stärker unterscheidet sich auch das Gameplay. Seit WoW den Weg "bring the player not the class" geht, sind die Unterschiede sehr viel geringer geworden zwischen den Klassen (was ich persönlich sehr langweilig finde) und entsprechend gleicht sich auch das Gameplay an. Dies wiederum versucht Blizzard nun durch unterschiedliche "Rotationen" auszugleichen, was aber imho mehr schlecht als recht funktioniert. WoW mutiert (besonders im PVE) zu einem AE Zergfest (Ae tanken, AE heilen, Ae dmg) und WAR ist das (leider, meiner Meinung nach) im Mass PVP auch zu einem großen Teil (AE Dmg + AE Heilung + AE Rezzen und AE CC auch noch obendrein).



spectrumizer schrieb:


> In WoW Classic mag das noch gegolten haben. Aber seit BC und seit der Einführung der "Abhärtung" spielt im PvP von WoW nur noch Equip eine Rolle. Es gewinnt in der Regel der, mit dem höheren Abhärtungsfaktor, selbst wenn er nur auf 2-3 Skill-Tasten hämmert.
> 
> Das hat man zB beim Leveln in WotLK gemerkt. Viele Spieler, die zB erst mit BC angefangen haben und auf dem Weg zu 80 pö-a-pö ihr Equip tauschten und dadurch wieder humane Abhärtungswerte (sprich fast 0) bekamen, waren plötzlich wieder ganz leichte Gegner, fast Opfer. War zumindest mein Eindruck.



Sorry, aber das kannst du nicht ernst meinen. Prinzipiell hast du mit dem Equip ja recht, aber 100 Abhärtung auf oder ab machen überhaupt keinen Unterschied zb.

WoW ist ein absolutes Endgame Spiel geworden. PVP fängt erst dann an, wenn alle gleich viel Abhärtung (bzw. gleichen Equipstand) haben, in 1 on 1 Situationen entscheidet natürlich auch öfter mal die Klasse und im Gruppen-PVP (1k winter, isle of conquest usw, av valley sowie die anderen bgs) ist das alles nicht so wichtig, da es sich über beide Seiten meist aufhebt bzw. man von Stammgroups sowieso krass abgefarmt wird. 

Ist aber in WAR auch nicht viel anders, die Foren sind voll von Leuten die unglücklich mit Stufe 32 plötzlich im T4 Szenario + RVR stehen und gegen 40er mit RR 80 und "uber" Sets drankommen oder Stammgroups abgefarmt werden etc. - ist genauso witzlos.

BTW - je länger ein Spiel existiert, desto schlimmer wird die Itemschere zwangsläufig. Weshalb WoW ja mit jedem Expansion einen kompletten Itemreset bringt.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Hm, weiß ja nicht was du hast, aber rechne mal nach: Man hat root/stun/knockdown/mezz als CC. Dazu haben einige Klassen noch einen Spellbreaker und/oder Silence. Mehr hat man in WoW auch nicht. Und Karrierespezifische CCs und Counterspells sind bei 24 Karrieren etwas... hm, viele und umständlich.
> Und die Kicks zählen ja nun nicht zum CC
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, in WoW habe ich:

-stun (mit bestimmten skills curebar, manche dispellbar wie zb palahammer)
-root
-kick und grip (zumindest grip ist zb durch grounding totem counterbar)
-sheep (mez, dmg weckt auf - magic dispellbar - static - regt hp voll)
- frosch (mez, dmg weckt nicht direkt auf - fluch dispellbar - gegner kann sich bewegen)
- fear (dmg weckt nicht direkt auf - magic dispellbar - gegner rennt wild in gegend rum)
- sleep sting (mez, dmg weckt auf - poison dispellbar - static )
- wirbeln (mez, dmg weckt nicht auf - nicht dispellbar - static - gegner kann nicht geheilt werden - nur in der ausführung counterbar)
- Buße (mez, dmg weckt auf, static - magic dispellbar)
- Kopfnuss (zählt als "handlungsunfähig" und kann mit zb berserkerwut vom krieger gecountert werden, sowie durch dmg, geht nur wenn man nicht im kampf ist und der rogue im stealth ist)
- Blenden (mez, dmg weckt auf, static, nicht dispellbar)


Der Teufel mag zwar im Detail stecken, aber da steckt er nunmal und das richtig tief. Denn diese kleinen aber feinen Unterschiede machen eben die Spieltiefe aus und auch gerade im PVP die Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen CC Arten.  So mag prinzipiell ein Frosch und Sheep nach "demselben Ding" klingen. Doch jeder der Mage bzw. Schami in WoW kennt und gespielt hat, der weiß, dass im praktischen Arenakampf Welten zwischen den zwei Skills liegen und wie man sie einsetzen kann / sie gecountert werden.

Diese Art von Verschiedenheit ist bei den WAR CCs nunmal nicht gegeben, sorry. Und zum Thema "ohne Root Mez gehts nicht": Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Nur hat WAR imho eben den Fehler gemacht, dass man zwar extrem viel CC hatte (was ja den Immunity Timer notwendig machte), aber eben nur eine sehr kleine Vielfalt und vor allem viel zu wenig Counter - Möglichkeiten, sowie viel zu viel AE CC (gegen AE CC müsste man auch AE Counter haben).

Klar war der Immunity Timer notwendig, denn es war nun wirklich nicht sehr spaßig, wenn man sich im Mass PVP einfach gar nicht bewegen konnte usw. Doch es hätte elegantere Lösungen gegeben (doch das haben wir eh schon an anderer Stelle diskutiert und das Ergebnis wird diesmal dasselbe sein: dir gefällt es so wie es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Wolfner (31. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man den Threadtitel in *Warum versagt WAR so zu sein wie WoW* ändern... das ist es glaub ich eigentlich das worauf der TE hinaus will :-B
Und dann müsste man natürlich fragen: "Warum "versagt"?"


----------



## Maladin (31. Oktober 2009)

Lasst mal bitte die Anfeindungen und Provokationen bleiben. Die Diskussion War vs. WoW ist schon oft genug thematisiert worden. Wenn sich das Thema hier nicht in eine andere Richtung bewegt und sachlicher wird, schließe ich.

/wink maladin


----------



## Ascalonier (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde EA Games solte ein neues MMO rausbringen. APB kommt ja auch bald.


----------



## Geige (31. Oktober 2009)

Warum versagte (Imperfekt) WAR!?

Nunja es begann damit, dass viele Features, die vorher groß in der Öffentlichkeit
breitgetretten wurden denn weg ins endgültige Spiel nicht fanden: 
-6 Hauptstädte
-In denn Hauptstädten Statuen guter Spieler
-Keine Stealth Klassen
-Klauen gegnerischer Gildenflaggen um diese dann in der eigenen Burg auszustellen, dies 
hätte man auch in der "armory" nachsehen können, wie oft einer bestimmten Gilde schon das Banner geklaut wurde

Ein weiterer wohl nicht zu unterschätzender Punkt war das Problem mit denn
immer gleich aufgehenden Szenarien, der mehr als schlechte Chat (wer von Release an gespielt
hat weiß wovon ich rede, die anderen sollen sich doch bitte ihre flames sparen), dann ein
rießiges Problem war, dass Balancing Anpassungen erst nach Monaten kammen, obwohl selbst die 
zu starken Klassen gesagt haben, dass sie eigentlich "imba" sind!
Ignoranz manchen Klassen gegenüber, wer behaupte Klassen wie der Squiq-Treiba oder der Schattenkrieger seien
mehr als Liebhaberklassen hat sie noch nie wirklich gespielt!
Riesige lang andauernde Performance-Probleme, welche nach jedem Patch schlechter wurden!
Ein auchnoch riesengroßer Stolperstein waren die winzigen Offenen-RvR gebiete im T4, alle RvR Gebiete im T4 sind 100% Schlauchartig,
Platz zum Taktieren bietet sich nicht!
Auch das Fraktionsbalancing hat Mythic nie in den Griff bekommen, gezielt gelenkte Chartransvers wären damals die Rettung gewesen!


----------



## Virthu (31. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Tja, in WoW habe ich:
> 
> -stun (mit bestimmten skills curebar, manche dispellbar wie zb palahammer)
> -root
> ...



imo ist das schlichtweg zuviel. wer als krieger z.b. gespielt hat und 80% des kampfes gewurzelt, gestunnt, gesheept, gesleept, verlangsamt oder festgefroren verbracht hat, weil bestimmte klassen schlichtweg einen extremen CC spam betreiben konnten, sieht CC-überfluss etwas weniger positiv.

war hat es imo richtig angedacht, indem knockbacks und disorients als "sanftere" form von CC eingeführt worden sind, nur hat es wohl leider bei dem feintuning schlichtweg episches versagen gegeben. ich erinnere hierbei an destro faceroll teams mit stackendem disorient und dem überzogenen geheule über order knockbacks, die nur in tor anrock irgendeine grossartige rolle gespielt haben - während ein einzelner marauder eine ganze warband mit dem knockdown auf den boden schicken konnte.
ausserdem wurden bestimmte CC möglichkeiten jetzt dank übergreifenden immunitäten leider kaputtgepatcht, wodurch man nun gleichzeitig weniger konterskills hat, da knockback und roots sich wunderbar als unterbrecher eignen können, wenn man weiss, wie man das anstellt.
es hat natürlich auch nicht geholfen, dass in bester mythic tradition alles mögliche verbuggt war und eigentlich dispellbare CC effekte nicht dispellbar waren/wurden wie z.b. sticky squigs oder später der sorc root.

und bei all den wünschen nach mehr CC und kontern sollte man ev nicht vergessen, dass Warhammer auf grössere spielermengen auf dem feld ausgelegt ist. wenn da jeder mit massig CC antanzt oder es wieder aoe dispells geben sollte, wird es eh im epischen geheule und schlichtweg kaputtem spiel enden, weil ein paar leute ausreichen würden(wie es wohl jetzt schon der fall ist) ganze gruppen lahmzulegen bzw wie die siggies früher mit einem knopfdruck alles mögliche zu dispellen, womit wir wieder bei "zu wenig CC" landen würden.

und ich möchte nocheinmal an die tränenflüsse der destros erinnern, als 3-4 spieler ihre knockbacks, root und stuns nutzen mussten, um eine hexe von ihrem ziel wegzuhalten und das von der besagten hexe als voll unfair angesehen wurde und die forderungen nach weniger CC laut wurden. war sicher schlimm von einem sanften CC getroffen als einfach von einem train von heutigen aoe-idiotenklassen wie choppa, sorc und chosen(sehr gerne in warbandstärke und dank den änderungen praktisch CC immun - ich grüsse hierbei alle 1-tasten-destros von drakenwald) oder meinetwegen ritter/slayer/bw im stun eingeschmolzen zu werden.

imo müsste man wieder in zurück richtung sanfter CCs wie knockbacks, slows, roots und silence gehen, statt nach MEHR CC!!!1 zu fordern. diese sind nämlich jetzt schon im spiel drin, nur leider zum grössten teil nicht mehr funktionsfähig.
ausserdem muss der dispell bzw die ganzen debuffs leicht überarbeitet werden. bei der menge an den zz vorhandenen bebuffs kommt man schlichtweg gar nicht dazu, etwas gezielt zu dispellen, vor allem nicht mit einem 5 sekunden timer auf dem skill. da rennt jeder mit vollen debuffleisten bei dem ersten feindkontakt herum - was soll man mit einem einzelziel dispell, der nur einen einzigen effekt entfernt, da noch ausrichten? vor allem, weil der entfernte effekt in vielen fällen innerhalb weniger sekunden wieder drauf ist. man schau sich nur die idiotenklasse choppa an. spammbare attacken mit einem debuff dran, sogar stackbar. was soll man da noch dispellen, wenn man lieber stur weiterheilen bzw lieber irgendeinen eigenen angriff spammen sollte, weil dispell nur wertvolle sekunden/ressourcen/global CD verschwendet?

wird das überarbeitet, hätte man schonmal auch genug konter für CC. jetzt einfach noch mehr dreck in den schon vergammelten WAR-teich zu kippen macht es definitiv nicht besser.

das alles setzt natürlich voraus, dass es noch wenigstens eine kompetente person unter mythic-entwicklern gibt. die gibt es IMO nicht und gabs es anscheinenend noch nie während der WAR-entwicklung.

edit: "warum versagt war?" siehe die zeile über dieser.


----------



## OldboyX (31. Oktober 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> imo ist das schlichtweg zuviel. wer als krieger z.b. gespielt hat und 80% des kampfes gewurzelt, gestunnt, gesheept, gesleept, verlangsamt oder festgefroren verbracht hat, weil bestimmte klassen schlichtweg einen extremen CC spam betreiben konnten, sieht CC-überfluss etwas weniger positiv.



Aber gerade das ist doch der Punkt in WoW:

- Wurzeln kann man dispelln
- sheep kann man dispelln
- sleep kann man dispelln
- festgefroren kann man dispelln
- verlangsamen kann man dispelln / hand der freiheit wirken

der Krieger selbst hat skills um diesen effekten entgegenzuwirken (interrupts gegen noninstants oder spellreflect auf cast ccs).

Nun ich will nicht behaupten, dass zb in der 2er Arena bestimmte Kombinationen für einen Krieger nicht unglücklich wären, doch Arena-Balance ist ein komplett anderes Thema. Wenn du 3er Arena spielst als MS Krieger und in deinem Team kein DispellMagic ist, dann musst du dich nicht wundern, wenn der MS Warri gegen Teams mit frostmage  wirklich 80% der Zeit im CC steht.

Der Unterschied ist aber für mich ganz klar, dass das Spiel eben ein System hat mit CC + CounterCC, während es bei WAR lange Zeit einfach nur CC gab und im Verhältnis minimalen Counter CC. Irgendwann merkte man, dass das nicht so toll ist und ist deshalb mit dem Holzhammer drüber (wie so oft bei WAR) und nun hat man die Immunität.

Am Ende ist doch ein MMO reduzierbar auf Schaden und Heilung. Dies kann begrenzt ausgebaut werden über Cooldowns und Styles die eben mehr oder weniger Schaden bzw. Heilung produzieren. Daneben hat man im PVP noch Movement. Doch diese 3 Faktoren alleine würden wohl kaum ein "interessantes" PVP kreieren, zumindest nicht solange man die MMO übliche rundenbasierte Kampfmechanik nutzt und der Schaden eines Styles letzlich nicht davon abhängt "wie gut ein Spieler zielt" sondern "wie gut sein Equip und sein Level im Verhältnis zum Equip und Level des Gegners ist + RNG Faktor (im guten alten P&P das "Würfeln")".

Nun wird das PVP dadurch interessant, dass eben "CCMöglichkeiten" (im Weitesten Sinne) eingeführt werden und somit vom Spieler die "richtige Entscheidung im richtigen Moment" erfordern. Zudem verkürzt man die Rundendauer (auf 1,5- 2,0 Sec oder eben den Global CD) entsprechend damit diese Entscheidungen schnell gemacht und ausgeführt werden müssen. Gerade als Schwarzork war es aber nunmal so für mich im RVR, das ich alle 60 Sekunden 1x aus den Roots kommen konnte (war vielleicht ungünstig geskillt usw.) und den Rest der Zeit stand ich einfach nur da und es gab keine "richtige Entscheidung" UND noch viel schlimmer auch keiner aus meiner Gruppe konnte mir "helfen" und ich war dann (Achtung Extrembeispiel) 59 Sekunden nutzlos und hätte AFK gehen können.

Da bevorzuge ich doch das System, dass man gesheept wird und anstatt 12 Sekunden nutzlos zu sein innerhalb eines GCDs wieder rausgeholt werden KANN (vorausgesetzt man hat Gruppenmitglieder mit entsprechender Aufmerksamkeit und eben der Fähigkeit im richtigen Moment richtig zu entscheiden). Nur eben die Möglichkeit nichtmal zu haben ist - naja - einfach fad imho.


----------



## allakazomm (31. Oktober 2009)

@Virthu


Autsch! Augenkrampf nach Buchstabenwand.

;-)

*Es gibt da ne Taste zum Großschreiben die macht es uns etwas leichter zu lesen.*


----------



## Virthu (31. Oktober 2009)

allakazomm schrieb:


> @Virthu
> 
> 
> Autsch! Augenkrampf nach Buchstabenwand.
> ...



wie kommst du mit anderen sprachen zurecht?

@oldboyx

es gibt dieselben möglichkeiten zum dispellen auch in warhammer - natürlich auf bestimmten klassen. manche nichtheiler haben sogar eine moral zum entfernen von debuffs. mittlerweile haben wir sogar so einer art pvp-medaillon. man kann verlangsamung disppellen, man kann stuns dispellen, man kann heildebuffs dispellen und man kann auch roots und silence dispellen. vorausgesetzt dieser effekt ist als einzige effekt auf dem ziel. leider hat man es so weit getrieben, dass ein einziger charakter dank waffenprocs, buffs und eigenen fähigkeiten immer wieder sein ziel mit debuffs so belegen kann - vor allem so leicht - dass dispellen schlichtweg nicht funktioniert, um bestimmten effekten entgegenzuwirken. weitere voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die besagten effekte nicht verbuggt sind und sich überhaupt erst so wie vorgesehen dispellen lassen.

im übrigen hast du als schwarzork die möglichkeit per taktik deinen CD auf juggernaut auf 20 sekunden zu drücken und mit dem schild und stellung halten deine resistenzen gegen feindangriffe und deren CC effekte in sehr hohe bereiche zu treiben. dazu noch 2 taunts, wenn ich mich nicht irre, um bestimmte angriffe zu unterbrechen.
und genau hier kommen wir zu den bugs und technischen unzulänglichkeiten von warhammer. es war nämlich die meiste zeit über nur wegen dem lag bei der ausführung von skill nicht möglich, andere spieler gezielt zu unterbrechen. vom sonstigen server lags bei grösseren begegnungen ganz zu schweigen. der technische unterbau ist schlichtweg extrem marode und darunter leidet auch das spieldesign, welches zu schlichtweg inkompetente oder vielleicht auch aus purer faulheit geborene fehlentscheidungen der entwickler weiter in grund und boden gestampft wird.


----------



## Darkneer (31. Oktober 2009)

Ein Grund warum war versagt ist das es viele spieler gab, so wie mich, die keinen High end pc oder pc mit kleiner performance haben und somit mit dem ansturm zu beginn zu war, wo einfach die server voll waren, nicht fertig geworden sind! -----> man hat keine lust mehr nach 2 wochen ... ok dann nach ca. 1/2 Jahr gedacht jetzt machst mal wieder 7 Tage oder 5 Tage test acc, und was war ich wollte Puplic quest machen und die musst wir dann zu dritt erledigen weil die leute nicht mehr da sind ( zumindest im low lvl gibt ) und somit hab ich wieder Warhammer aufgehört zu spielen.


----------



## OldboyX (31. Oktober 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> wie kommst du mit anderen sprachen zurecht?
> 
> @oldboyx
> 
> es gibt dieselben möglichkeiten zum dispellen auch in warhammer - natürlich auf bestimmten klassen. manche nichtheiler haben sogar eine moral zum entfernen von debuffs. mittlerweile haben wir sogar so einer art pvp-medaillon. man kann verlangsamung disppellen, man kann stuns dispellen, man kann heildebuffs dispellen und man kann auch roots und silence dispellen. vorausgesetzt dieser effekt ist als einzige effekt auf dem ziel. leider hat man es so weit getrieben, dass ein einziger charakter dank waffenprocs, buffs und eigenen fähigkeiten immer wieder sein ziel mit debuffs so belegen kann - vor allem so leicht - dass dispellen schlichtweg nicht funktioniert, um bestimmten effekten entgegenzuwirken. weitere voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die besagten effekte nicht verbuggt sind und sich überhaupt erst so wie vorgesehen dispellen lassen.



Was die Technik betrifft bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Ich habe mir ja auch jetzt wieder ein Testkonto erstellt und die Performance hat sich wirklich gebessert (wenn auch bei mir nur dann, wenn ich den Texturspeicher auf 0 drehe). Leider aber ist trotz der neuen Synchro dieses "schwammige" Gefühl immer noch da. Es ist zwar besser, keine Frage, aber besonders wenn dann mehr los ist, dann ist es mit dem "Synchronablauf" von Skill drücken und Skill erleben schnell vorbei.

Vom Dispellen her habe ich das einfach so nie erlebt und kann jetzt auch nicht bestätigen ob es diese Dispells gibt (und vor allem ob sie im praktischen Gebrauch wirklich tauglich sind, denn bei durchschnittlich 5 debuffs und nem Dispell der 1 debuff wegnimmt und selbst einen 10 sec CD hat ist das natürlich für den Hugo). Für mich war die Erfahrung eben "viel CC - kaum etwas das man dagegen machen kann - vor allem im Mass PVP wo alle 5 Sec aus irgend einer Richtung ein AE Root-Stun usw. geknallt kam".


----------



## HappyChaos (31. Oktober 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Der Thread gehört eindeutig geschlossen, du gehörst ignoriert und WAR ist das falsche Spiel für dich. Dein Beispiel ist genial einfältig, nicht schlecht!
> Das war jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint aber ich bin etwas baff.


/sign


----------



## J_0_T (31. Oktober 2009)

War hat nicht versagt... viel mehr die Spieler die mit einer zu hoch gesetzten erwartung an das ganze rangegangen sind.

Is wie bei Filmen... man sollte nicht ein ultra meisterwerk erwarten, dann wird man auch nicht entäuscht. Nur leider scheinen eltiche User das nich ganz kapiert zu haben. Klar kann man die fehler mit anderen Games vergleichen und sagen das die anderen alles besser machen. Und?

Auch finde ich es immer wieder witzig das es immer nur ein und die selben sind die solchen threads erstellen und dann selbst flames provozieren weil sie mit anderen games vergleichen.

War ist nicht wow, hdro oder sonst was... War ist War nicht mehr nd nicht weniger. Wem es nicht passt das der einzigste Inhalt im T4 die Spieler sind... sollte aufhören und eines der anderen Spiele spielen... den der Endcontent in War sind die Spieler. Aber das scheint viele nicht zu jucken hauptsache sagen War hat versagt.


Zu dem versprochenen... Klar haben sie ne menge versprochen und am ende es doch nicht gemacht. Das mit den Städten haben sie ja erklärt... da würde nur das ganze Netz auseinander gerissen und wir ham wieder das gejammer... T4 nix los oder Unfair... die sind nicht zum verteitigen da.

Soweit ich weiß arbeitet auch ein neues Team an dem spiel... aber hey... man muss sich nur sagen die haben das ja auch versprochen... dann wird es im eigenen kleinen gehirn auch so stimmen... was is wichtiger... nippes oder das das spiel läuft?


Balance? Hallo? Wer Balance will... will meinen man kann solo alle umlegen (das scheint wohl der grund des TE zu sein für diesen Thread) und hat noch energy für ne Stadt übernahme... sollte bitte auch aufhören. Die Balance ist erst dann da wenn man mit anderen Spielt und ihre fähigkeiten mit benutzt... Einzelkämpfer haben in War nichts zu suchen...


----------



## xerkxes (31. Oktober 2009)

Warum versagt <MMO-Titel hier einsetzen>?

Spiele mit viel OpenPVP-Anteil werden keinen nennenswerten Erfolg im Westen mehr feiern. Die Leute verlieren zu ungern und suchen dann nach Ausreden wie fehlende Hauptstädte. Das jüngste Beispiel ist Aion wo der Ansturm mittlerweile auch schon verpufft ist und der Status aller europäischen Server nach dem Probemonat von hauptsächlich "full" mit teilweise 2000er Warteschlange auf "recommended" (heute Samstag 22:20) gewechselt hat.


----------



## Lexxer240 (31. Oktober 2009)

Mh der Threadtitel macht den anschein als hätte einer langeweile..der erste Post hingegen sagt einem der will auch wieder eine sinnlose diskusion zwischen den Tiefgang zwischen War und WoW schafen...

Man braucht in War keine seiten langen Taktiken für Irgendwelche Bosse oder skillungen...die man in WoW eig. auch nicht braucht aber da es von den 11 mio 5 nicht gebacken 9 nicht gebacken bekommen ihren char zu spielen muss einer der 3 mio ihre skillung posten und dan meinen alle das spiel hätte tiefgang und hat hintergrund und sinn in der sillung.....wobei diese auch schwachsinnig ist..bis dan einer noch sein equipt dazu postet..und dan rennen alle mit der gleichen skillung gleichen equipt und immer noch null spielskill rum...naja aber WoW hat tiefgang..

in War braucht man den schmaren nich...jede Klasse hat 3 pfade und diese unterscheiden sich eig minimal ...doch das diese extreme equipt lastigkeit weggfällt schlägt es doch wieder stärker ein..aber nur in der gruppe...in WoW meint jeder wie man an deinem beispiel sieht...wen ichn schurken hab und nehm die skillung dan bin ichs...mh in der gruppe meist unbrauchbar..wobei pvp gruppen in wow sind schwachsinn und pve..gut taktik ist taktik nächsten pach sind die eh generft worden...


zum thread titel selber fällt mir nichts ein...besonders da du Beurteilen willst das es versagt hat..nur weil es nicht soviele spieler wie WoW hat ist es natürlich schlechter ob spielerisch oder von der story line her...

Der  größte fehler war nur das sie goa als host genommen haben der Rest  ist schon vergessen balanc stimmt auch und zur zeit weinen nur die die von WoW gekommen sind und nun nichtmehr mit ihren Imba Bombergruppen was reißen...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. November 2009)

Also da denk ich hat jemand eine Falsche Vorstellung von PVP.

Eve Online wird von der Westlichen Welt doch gern gezockt. Dort kann man, wenn man nicht aufpasst, alles verlieren. Dort investiert man viel Geld in seinen Char. Vorallem die Implantete, die man ja nach dem Tot nicht wieder bekommt etc. Sind oft viel Geld wert. Selbst einfach, sind schon 3 Mio. Wert die etwas besseren fangen dann bei 15 Mio. an und drüber sind dann so die richtig guten Slots.

Das Problem PVP ist anders als PVE.
WAR schreibt zu viel vor und als Spieler, bekommt man oft das Gefühl 0 zu erreichen. Denn egal was man macht, der Gegner kann es leicht wieder Rückgängig machen. Es ist kein Bleibender Zustand. Das heißt Burgen werden gedeft, um am nächsten TAg dem Feind zu gehören.
Hauptstädte Geplündert, um sie am Nächsten Tag wieder zu plündern etc.

Damit wirkt das ganze nicht. Es ist nichts weiter als eine Art BG oder SC. Es ist kein wirkliches Open PVP. Denn man hat ja die PVE zonen, wo einem auf normalen Server nichts passieren kann. Man Verliert in WAR nichts. Daher gibt es kein interesse an Gold. Das ganze ist also eigentlich für ein PVP Spiel viel zu Leblos.

Es gibt keine Motivation im Endgame und darin hat WAR versagt. Über ihr Klassenkonzept, was sie völlig in den Sand gefahren haben, brauch man garnicht anfange. Den Hintergrund haben sie kaum genutzt. Sie haben die welt schlecht umgesetzt und Grafik genommen, die nicht gerade Modern wirkt.

Viele Firmen haben Super Ideen. Sandbox ist für das PVP nunmal eins der besten Konzepte, einfach weil immer genug Stoff zum Prügeln da ist. Man kann auch im PVP nicht jedes was vorsetzten und sagen, hier deine Spielweise kämpfe.
Die RVR Lakes sind aber so. Nach dem Motto ihr wollt PVP, hier ist die Zone wo ihr es dürft und nur dort. Damit ihr auch wisst worum ihr kämpft, geben wir euch Fahnen und eine Burg mit Türchen, wo ihr rein müsst.
Es ist also nicht wirklich ne großartige Idee, die auch nicht wirklich gut umgesetzt ist. 

WAR hat versagt, so viel steht leider fest. Denn WAR hat es nicht geschafft, die Leute bei der Stange zu halten. Obwohl ihre Lore mehr als Super ist. Warhammer Lore ist in der "westlichen" Welt beliebt und damit zocken es die Leute. PVP ist in der "westlichen" Welt übel beliebt. Aber beides bietet WAR nicht wirklich.
Das PVP in WOW ist genau so, wie in WAR. Der unterschied, die Klassen spielen sich einfach angenehmer. Klar ist in WAR ein anderes Balance, wenn eins da ist. Aber 1on1 ist in WAR nicht drin, selbst Duelle gibt es ja nicht.
Dazu kommt das Warhammer viel zu stark Verbündet ist und zu strukturiert. Als täten Orks auf jemand hören und die Asur den Menschen helfen. Es ist und bleibt zu stark vorgeschrieben.
Das Vorgeschriebene ist und bleibt unpassend für Warhammer und das man Altdorf niederbrennt und als Sieger heimfährt, ist mehr als unpassend. wie viel Imperiale Städte lässt man links liegen? Wie viele Orte lässt man unangetastet? Wie kommt man als sterblicher eigentlich ohne Probleme in die Chaoswelt? Das ganze passt nicht.

Für PVP ist es zu statisch und das PVE von WAR ist langweilig. So wie WAR heute ist, hat WOW vor Jahren angefangen. Nur ist heute nicht mehr vor Jahren. Wäre WAR vor 5 oder 6 Jahren auf den MArkt gekommen, mit diesem Konzept. Wäre es beliebt gewesen. Heute aber, ist es nichts weiter als alter Käse. Einfach .. alt halt. Das Konzept passt nicht mehr, in die Vorstellung der Leute.

PVE heißt halt wie bei WOW, immer höhre Ziele, Level, Items etc. Das ist grob PVE Ziel. Denn die Mobs kann man ja immer stärker machen und auch viele tolle Mechaniken machen.
PVP heißt das man Spieler gegen Spieler zieht. Daher brauch man A ein Grund und B eine Motivation. Der Grund ist einfach die Eroberung der Welt und das Verteiben des Feindes. Die Motvation ist das Vorwärts kommen, dass ereichen von Titeln, Rängen und optisch schönen Rüstungen.
Beim Chaos zum Beispiel ist klar, dass man zum Chaoskrieger aufsteigen kann. Aber nicht als dieser einfach Anfängt und ohne Vorgeschichte startet. Als Chaoskrieger hat man so viel Vorgeschichte, wie man als Erzmagier der Hochelfebn hat. Um einer zu werden muss man viel erreicht haben. Das alles fehlt aber.
Dieses Erzmagier werden, ist deutlich cooler und kann mehr Motvation bringen, als Erzmagier anklicken und los zocken. 

Aber es gibt keine wirklich neuen Konzepte und PQs sind auch nicht wirklich neu, sie wurden in WAR nur nicht gut umgesetzt. Das RVR eben so. Da ist keine neue Idee drin.
Sandbox wäre ein super System gewesen oder halt ein Kampangen prinzip, wie bei Dawn of War. Wo man eben Gebiet für Gebiet über Missionen und SC gewinnt. Aber Zusammenhängende Gebiete und nicht so blind in der Geographie gegriffen. Die dann auch net mal wirklich die Gebiete Wiederspiegeln.


----------



## Grimtom (1. November 2009)

Also für mich hat Warhammer einfach das Problem der fehlenden Langzeitmotivation.

Die ganzen "WoW sowieso alles schlechtredner" reiten immer nur auf dem Kräfteverhältniss zwischen Horde und Allianz rum, was sie mal irgendwann in irgend einem Forum aufgeschnappt haben. Ich vermute mal das es den meisten WAR Spieler eh egal ist, da es ein Spiel ist, wo die Gruppe stimmen muss. Das die ganzen ich bin "IMBA" möchtegern WoW Helden bei Warhammer gnadenlos untergehen sollte wohl klar sein.

Ich spiele nun schon seit etwa 2 Monaten kein Warhammer mehr, weils mir einfach zu dumm wurde abend für abend um irgend welche Keeps oder sonst was zu kämpfen. Selbiges gilt für das Stumpfsinnige in Szenarios gerenne nur um den Rufrang zu pushen. Für mich selbst habe ich entschieden dafür wohl kein Geld mehr zu bezahlen.

Pvp oder RvR hin oder her ... um lange an einem MMO Spass zu haben, gehört leider etwas mehr. Klingt jetzt etwas blöd, und ist nicht gerade als Vergleich zu sehen ... aber wenns um PvP geht bietet mir COD, BF oder selbst CS weit mehr ... und das kostet nicht mal etwas.


----------



## cTX (1. November 2009)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Ich spiele nun schon seit etwa 2 Monaten kein Warhammer mehr, weils mir einfach zu dumm wurde abend für abend um irgend welche Keeps oder sonst was zu kämpfen. Selbiges gilt für das Stumpfsinnige in Szenarios gerenne nur um den Rufrang zu pushen. Für mich selbst habe ich entschieden dafür wohl kein Geld mehr zu bezahlen.
> 
> Pvp oder RvR hin oder her ... um lange an einem MMO Spass zu haben, gehört leider etwas mehr. Klingt jetzt etwas blöd, und ist nicht gerade als Vergleich zu sehen ... aber wenns um PvP geht bietet mir COD, BF oder selbst CS weit mehr ... und das kostet nicht mal etwas.



So gehts mir auch, an WAR fehlt mir das gewisse Etwas. Da fesselt mich WOW mehr muss ich ehrlich sagen. 

/vote 4 close


----------



## Nuffing (1. November 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> Und zugleich folgt einer der Gründe, warum so viele Leute auf Warhammer keine Lust mehr haben: die schäbige Community, die es hier wunderbar schafft, etwas zu verunglimpfen, ohne auch nur einen Hauch von Inhalt in ihre Posts zu packen.



Da muss ich dir zustimmen, auch wenn ich es anders formuliert hätte... schon zu releas (und auch davor) hab ich gemerkt, egal was man gegen Warhammer sagt, die leute sagen nicht nur sofot was dagegen und das meist auf untersten niveau sondern packen wie du sagst auch nie Argumente oder gar nen anständigen inhalt rein.

Die leute die meine Argumentation nachvollziehen konnten waren dann auch absolut jeder der aufgehört hatte, die wo gespielt hatten wirkten aber extrem aggresiv gegen kritik.


Aber bei mir ist das spiel eher an der Performance und den recht schnell leer gehenden server gescheitert, grade wenn man erst so um 23/24 uhr spielt konnte man szenarien vergessen


----------



## Talmir (1. November 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil... eröffnungsthema evtl noch mal lesen anstatt zu flamen^^
> 
> oder noch mal für die ganz doofen: meine kritik an war bezieht sich nicht auf die balance der klassen, sondern darauf, dass die klassen schlicht wenig spass machen, weil sie keinen tiefgang in ihrer mechanik haben, ja sogar viele klassen spielen sich quasi gleich, bloss die skills haben andere namen und machen statt debuff A dann halt mal debuff B. aber ansonsten ist es doch einheitsbrei was einem da vorgesetzt wird. um zum auch so oft genannten contra zu kommen:
> 
> ...



die wirklich grosse frage die sich mir eigentlich jetzt stellt ist :

wieso biste eigtentlich nicht bei wow geblieben wennste so viel design, spieltiefe, klassentiefgang usw vermisst bzw nicht findest?

der post gehört bitte geschlossen /vote for close

spiel doch bitte wieder wow und bleib von war fern. anscheinend haste den sinn von war nicht im geringsten verstanden und das is wohl auch besser so.

hört BITTE ENDLICH AUF war mit wow zu vergleichen der vergleich hinkt einfach zu viel!!!!!!!!!!!

mfg


----------



## Brummbör (1. November 2009)

Periane sagts treffend im offi forum

Hallo Forengemeinde, ich möchte hier einfach mal meine Gedanken zu unserem manchmal geliebten, manchmal gehassten Spiel aufschreiben. Das ist kein Abschiedsthread, also weg mit dem Schloss! 

Wie wir wissen und wohl nur die wenigstens abstreiten, hat Warhammer von Patch zu Patch mit Problemen zu kämpfen. Oft schüttelt man den Kopf und fragt sich, wieso das so kommt. Arbeiten bei Mythic nur Hohlbirnen? Sicher nicht, aber sie kämpfen gegen Windmühlen. 

Fakt ist, Warhammer wurde viel zu früh und viel zu wenig durchdacht Releast, und seit dem Releasedatum macht Mythic an sich nichts weiteres, als zu versuchen das Spiel fertig zu stellen. Hier unterscheidet es sich schon ziemlich deutlich von anderen Spielen, wo das Grundkonzept klappt und man an einer überschaubaren Anzahl von Fehlern schrauben kann und sich ansonsten um Bedienerfreundlichkeit, neuer Kontent und andere Sachen kümmern kann.

Sehen wir dochmal zurück. Am Releasetag sah eigentlich alles ganz in Ordnung aus, mal abgesehen von den argen Performanceproblemen auf vielen Systemen. Ein paar Leute ärgerten sich über das Beitragssystem von den Öffentlichen Quests, was offensichtlich absoluter Zufall war, die nicht richtig mitsteigende Anzahl von XP durch Quests sorgte für ein wenig Frust ab dem Level 25 aber das war alles nichts großes und man hoffte auf schnelle Besserung.

Doch dann kam man in das sogenannte "Endgame" und hier wurden einige Probleme offensichtlich. Das Anmeldesystem für die verschiedenen Scenarien klappte ganz und gar nicht, wenn nicht genug Spieler gezielt für ein bestimmtes Scenario anmeldeten ging immer nur Scenario A auf. In das offene RvR wollte gar niemand gehen anfangs, also reagierte hier Mythic zum ersten Mal und führte drei goldene Beutel pro Burg auf, um die Angreifer zu motivieren.

Hier schlugen aber bereits andere Fehler zu, die einem Verteidiger die Motivation raubten. Belagerungswaffen waren (und sind) sinnlos so dass man als Verteidiger kaum einen Vorteil hat, zudem gab es Null Belohnung wenn man ein Keep gehalten hat, da man ein Keep in 2 Minuten raiden konnte machte es sogar mehr Sinn, ein Keep aufzugeben und es 5 Minuten später wieder zu erobern. Das war nun nichts, wofür man hätte 15 Jahre studiert haben müssen, wenn das RvR Konzept richtig durchdacht gewesen wäre von Anfang an hätte man es nicht per Flickschlusterpatch noch schlimmer machen müssen. Das Kreisraiden war geboren, in Praag z.b. wurde das Nordkeep von Destrus geholt und in der gleichen Zeit das Südkeep von der Ordnung, nach 5 Minuten waren die Seiten getauscht.

Das man ein SFZ innerhalb von 3,5 Minuten komplett einnehmen kann mit 100 Mann und dann jeder einzelne mehr Ruf bekommt als wenn er einen Spieler alleine mit eigenen Händen tötet, das hätte auch sofort klar sein müssen. Mythic hat aber erst nach fast einem Jahr den Ruf für Spielerkills erhöht und den für SFZ gesenkt. Bis zu dem Punkt waren schon viele Spieler RR80 (Der bis heute immernoch maximal Rufrang!) ohne wirklich gegen Spieler angetreten zu seien. Der Schaden war bereits da, die Reaktion kam zu spät. 

Auch mit dem Gebiete Locken stellte sich heraus, das ohne Gegenwehr keine Locks möglich waren. Auch die Zahlen wie das System arbeitet waren Mythic bekannt und so wundert es, das man lange warten musste bis dieses Überarbeitet wird. Es musste schnell etwas getan werden und wozu führte es? Zum Kreisellock, da man nun noch mehr Ruf durch SFZ erlangen konnte wenn die Zone dazu noch lockt raidete nichtmehr jede Fraktion eine andere Burg sondern gleich eine andere Zone. Noch mehr RR80iger waren die Folge, bis heute wurde daran nichts mehr geändert und wird es wohl auch nie mehr.

Aber kommen wir nochmal zum Anfang zurück. Als die ersten 40 wurden nervten sie die feindlichen Caster. Also sockelten sie sich die Restitenzen hoch und machten Magie nahezu nutzlos. Mythic reagierte - sie erhöhten den Schaden und schufen ein Cap, plötzlich schlug der Magieschaden in die andere Richtung aus ohne das man sich schützen konnte. Diesmal reagierte Mythic nicht mehr.

Wieviel Burgen wurden geraidet, wieviele Locks erschlichen oder verhindert weil Mythic bei der Einführung der Dietrichfähigkeit nicht genug nachgedacht hatte? Die Reaktion darauf kam erst viele Wochen später.

Das Theme Stadtbelagerung möchte ich nur kurz anschneiden. Das System wie man diese Stadt in den nächsten Step bekommt war vollkommen Unübersichtlich und scheinbar oftmals willkürlich, schaffte man es doch war (und ist) alles was danach kommt unspielbar wegen unzählicher Bugs.

In die gleiche Kerbe schlägt das mit dem Festungen, die Begrenzung der Spieleranzahl war vollkommen unausgeglichen und für Angreifer war es kaum möglich eine organisiserte Verteidigung zu durchbrechen. War die Festung voll gab es keine Warnung wenn zu nahe kam, man wurde sofort ins Warcamp geportet. Hier haben wir wieder die Reaktion auf die Abstürzenden Festungszonen die im Grunde genommen alles nur schlimmer gemacht hat.

Die Länder der Toten! Was hat Mythic darauf gebaut! Trailer, massiv Werbung überall, es war der Versuch, das Spiel zu retten - doch noch Accountzahlen jenseits der Million zu bekommen. Und was war es? Nach dem ersten Tag fiel Mythic auf, das es vielleicht nicht gut ist das man die kleinen Gräber dauerfarmen kann. Nett das es noch einfällt, aber der Großteil der Spieler war damit dann schon nach einem Tag durch, wer heutzutage noch in die Gräber will sollte lieber eine große Gilde haben die einen mag. Spieler suchen dort schon lange keine Gruppen mehr. Wir sollten um die Zone kämpfen! Schade nur das das zugangssystem Mist ist, PvP in den Ländern nicht belohnt wird und das Invaden der kleinen Gräber dank der kurzen Spielzeit unmöglich ist und im Grab des Geierfürsten dank Fallen zum Selbstmord wird.

Da man, warum auch immer, das große Grab als einziges keine Glyphen braucht werden auch die PQ's dort nicht gemacht. Die Länder der Toten sind der epischte Fehlschlag, den ich jemals in einem MMORPG erleben durfte. Man hätte auch einfach das Grab nehmen, und irgendwo in eine alte Zone setzen können. Das hätte viel Entwicklungskosten gespart. Immerhin gab es ein paar Imbaitems, die komplette Fähigkeiten und Fertigkeiten negieren. 

Wo wir bei Items sind, viele Items und vor allem Sets sind seit Release für ihre Klasse/bestimmte Skillungen schlicht und ergreifend unbrauchbar. Schade das dies nur die Spieler bemerken.

Unbrauchbar sind auch einige Klassen gewesen/immer noch. Bei der Überarbeitung des CC-Systems hätte man das neue taumeln gezielt diesen Klassen geben können um ihren Nutzen zu erhöhen.

Und das beste Beispiel für diese Schnellschüsse, weil das Anfangskonzept nicht ausgereift war haben wir im Moment.

Festungen sind blöd, also raus. Ja huch, auf jedem Server steht die Überlegene Seite nun mehrmals am Tag in der feindlichen Stadt. Naja, macht nichts, in so 1,5-2 Monaten kommt unser Underdogsystem! Bis dahin haben sich zwar wieder alle dank des aktuellen Umstands mit den besten Items ausgerüstet die das Spiel hergibt, aber wie schon beim RR80 durch stupides SFZ-Kreiseln gillt halt auch hier.

Der Schaden ist bereits angerichtet, da helfen alle zukünftigen Patches nichts mehr. Man darf kein Spiel, das in irgendeiner Form mit Belohnungen ködert (hier Ruf und Items) und über einen langen, langen Zeitraum laufen soll, releasen wenn es nicht fertig ist.

Es bleibt nur noch der Spaß, anderen den Kopf einzuschlagen. Alles andere, was ein MMORPG ausmacht ist schon lange verloren, weil es viel zu viel Zeit gab/gibt das System zu abusen. Ihr habt bald RR80 erreicht indem ihr mühevoll gegnerische Spieler geschlagen habt? Schön, andere sind das schon seit einem halben Jahr weil sie am Zergleader gestickt haben! Ihr habt bald genug Wappen durch hart erarbeitet Siege über feindliche Stammgruppen in Scenarien gesammelt um euch bald ein drittes Kriegsherrenteil zu kaufen? Super, aber leider haben andere durch das Gebiete zergen und anschließend 6-stündige PvE ihr Set bald zusammen.

Ich hoffe, wenn das Spiel endlich mal fertig ist, es keinen Ruf durch PvE mehr gibt, keine Klassen Easymode darstellen und jeder Spieler die gleichen Chancen und Vorrausetzungen hat, das ein neuer Server aufgemacht wird und man wirklich nochmal von vorne anfangen kann.

Denn wie gesagt, der Schaden ist angerichtet und kann nicht mehr Rückgängig gemacht. Und so bleibt Warhammer halt nur ein FastFood RpG, wo man sich einloggt, ein wenig sich mit den Gegnern prügelt und dann wieder ausloggt. Alles andere hat in meinen Augen aufgrund der Fehler der Vergangenheit keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Protek (1. November 2009)

Ich finds zu geil wie WoW die Spieler für ihr Leben prägt. ^^ 

Einmal WoW, immer WoW. Selbst wenn man bei einem neuen Spiel ist, fangen sie gleich an damit Vergleiche zu ziehen... 


1. liegt das vielleicht daran das viele keinen Plan von Mmorpgs haben 
2. viele nur WoW kennen und der Meinung sind es sei der Allheilsbringer
3. nur weil man seinen Charakter nicht innerhalb von 10 Sekunden umgeskillt hat, die Charakterentwicklung als flach dargestellt wird

Geschädigte WoW Spieler zerstören jedes neue Mmorpg. Da kommen sie und nisten sich ein wie die Ratten. Sind dann enttäuscht weil es kein WoW 2 geworden ist und als ehemalige Shooter/Singleplayer Spieler sowieso schon auf einem dauernd anhaltenenden tiefen Niveau mit anderen Leuten umgehen.

close it


----------



## Makalvian (1. November 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> ich habe in wow 2 jahre lang eine server-stammgruppe geleitet und ebenfalls in war mich mit stammgruppen rumgetrieben und kann diesen vergleich ziehen: die sz in war bestehen eigentlich nur aus clash, leider leider. das ist keine dauermotivation und noch weniger eine herausforderung. den tiefgang in wow-bg's von 2 stammgruppen im warsong oder arathi kann war derzeit nicht bieten.
> 
> und jetzt bedenken wir mal, um meine these zu untermauern^^: wow kommt bereits gute 4 jahre quasi nur mit instanziertem pvp aus während in war der grund fürs scheitern des spieles bei der fraktionsbalance gesucht wird nachdem die performance nun läuft...



Lassen wir das mal so stehen das zeigt perfekt wie weit der blick über den Tellerrand doch reicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. November 2009)

Das Problem ist doch WAR ist wie WOW, nur dass sie ein anderes Klassenkonzept als Ziel hatten und RVR wichtiger machen wollten.
Im PVE haben sie versagt, dass ist echt stink Langweilig. Weiß nicht ob sie da überhaupt lust hatten. Aber es wirkt als hätten sie es nur zum Leveln hingestellt. Da leider die PVE Mobs nichts besonderes sind, sondern die üblichen 1 Skill Opfer, machen einige PQs 0 Spaß. Da die Mobs ja nur opfer sind und man eigentlich den nächsten STep sehen will und die 100 Mobs davor nur stören. 
Im RVR ist es aber eigentlich ... naja auch nicht anders als WOW. Man hat 4 Ziele und ne Burg, wo am Ende ein Boss wartet mit 4 Wächter. Gut wenn man die 4 Bunker im AV zerstört, sind die 4 Wächter weg und der Lord stirbt sau schnell. Das alte Langweilige AV Konzept, was teilweise sogar garnicht mal so dumm ist nur eben alt, haben sie also für ihren RVR Lake genommen. Die haben 2 Burgen, 4 Bos und Keeplord mit Leibwache. Das die Leibwache den Keeplord bei WOW verstärkt, ist ihn nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Das man vielleicht mehr brauch, als eben nur dass in einem PVP Spiel, ist ihn da auch nicht eingefallen.

WOW ist einfach nunmal gut. Klar ist es alt. Aber Blizzard macht auch aus diesem Spiel etwas. Sie patchen teilweise coole Sachen mit rein und schauen bei anderen gut ab. Nach dem Motto, wieso schlecht neuerfinden, wenn man gut abschauen kann. Das zeigt doch Wintergrasp, Isle of Conquerer und der ganze Rest. Die Quest sind in Wotlk eine Generation weiter, als sie in BC und Classic waren. Damit sind sie in meinen Augen gewachsen. Blizzard hat in 5 Jahren WOW entwickelt und vorallem sihc selbst auch. 

Mythic hat zum Startpunkt von WAR mehr MMO Erfahrung als Blizzard gehabt, meine wie will man sonst DAoC nennen? Aber davon merkt man ja nichts in WAR, die haben nicht mal DAoC die Stirn geboten, mit einem neuen Spiel? Das ist doch kein gutes Zeichen. Da kann doch einiges nicht stimmen.

Bei WAR sind die Klassen sehr flach dargestellt. Einige sind sogar aus DAoC recht gut kopiert wurden. 
Man hat also nicht wirklich neue Wege eingeschlagen. Warum Talentbaum? Warum nicht Skillkonzept wie Mortal Online es versucht oder wie Eve es hat oder wie es Offline Games haben etc.? WArum nicht ein neues Klassenkonzept vom ich werde eine Klasse, aller alten Offline Games. Also ich kämpfe für diesen Orden und werde dann Mitglied und darf dann ihre Rüstungtragen und ihre Waffe, so wie Skills von ihnen lernen. So eben wirklich dem Feuerorden anschließen und Feuermgaier werden. Warum nicht sowas?
Warum auch nicht die Masterys besser durchdacht. So wie sie sind, erhöhen sie Schaden oder den Statwert. Niemals wirklich die Zeitdauer, die Castzeit, den CD etc. Da wird nie was geändert. Dabei ist CD für PVP deutlich mehr DPS, als Schaden erhöhen. Ein CD zu reduzieren, ist im PVP Tödlicher, als desen Schaden zu erhöhen. Es kommt am Ende auf Langesicht aufs gleiche raus. Nur auf Kurzersicht eben nicht und genau das scheint Mythic nicht so zu sehen. Die haben dutzende Spambare AE? WArum eigentlich? WArum gibt es AE Bäume, wieso dass eigentlich? Damit ist doch klar wie viele DDs skillen? Vorallem kann man ja eh fast sgaen, dass man sich zwei Bäume aussucht und dort wichtige Skills zieht. Die Moralskills sind eh nicht so gut und daher skillt man nie so hoch und die letzten 5 Punkte ode 3 oder so, brauch man eh net. Die ausrüstung macht weit mehr Schaden, als je 1 Punkt in einem Mastery machen würde.

Blizzard hat sich selbst mit WOW weiterentwickelt, klar bleiben sie ne Firma die Geld will (Rassenwechsel etc.),, aber sie haben WOW sehr weit entwickelt und haben vieles probiert. Sie testen auch Dinge auf PTR (mal 15 Sekunden oder mal 12 Sekund wirkungsdauer vom Druiden Hot ... wozu ist der PTR da. Bei WAR ist er nur ein ... hier so schaut unser nächste Patch aus). Sie reden mit der Community offener, geben Fehler zu erklären ihre Klassen Ideen oder Skills etc. Warum sie Skill X jetzt so gemacht haben oder warum sie ihn nicht mehr verändern (Hunger for Blood ist ja nicht so toll, wie sie ihn gern hätten, ist aber derzeit gut so wie er ist)

Mythic ist wie eh und je. Sie Feiern ihre Patchs, als Erfolge obwohl nicht alles dabei ist. Sie nehmen nie wirklich STellung zu ihren Problem. Sie haben große Fehler zu gegeben ja ... aber welche eigentlich? DAs ihr PVE Schlecht ist und kein Gold fließt. Toll und was war mit dem RVR? Ist das etwa super. Wo bleiben diese Stats, diese ehrlichen. Der Balanced Patch war eine schlappe und kein Erfolg damals. Die hatten vor dem Patch unglaublich viel vorgehabt, mit Stats anpassen etc. und das kam alles nicht. dennoch war es der Balanced Patch. Sie haben es nicht geschaft, wirklich mal so ... naja einen Schritt Richtung Community wäre gut. Aber so richtig ehen sie ihn nicht. Die PTR sind Previewserver und daher eh nicht beliebt, da kann man machen was man will. Die Community ist klein, aber nicht weg. Die Neue Leitung hat mehr gemacht, als die alte Leitung auf alle Fälle. Nur leider reicht das nicht, weil sie zu viele Probleme haben. Das liegt aber eben auch an den STeinzeitkonzept und das ist mit WOW vergleichbar. In allen Belangen. Mit dem einzigen Unterschied. WEnn ich ein BG verliere, ist es mir egal. Nur ne Daily ist net erfüllt und 2 Marken weniger. Bei WAR kann man seine Hauptstadt einbüssen, um es mal so zu sagen. Aber an sich, ist sonst kein Unterschied.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. November 2009)

Talmir schrieb:


> der post gehört bitte geschlossen wenn dann gelöscht, aber wieso, es stimmt doch alles was er sagt. Das ist auch mein grund wieso ich mit WAR aufgehört habe, bis auf 40 durchgekämpft und tolle schlachten erwartet, und was kam, Kreisraiden,Kreisraiden und immer wieder das selbe, man hatte die option keep angreifen/deffen,sc oder... nichts top


----------



## Casp (1. November 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> - die Community sich abartig schlecht gibt (Lockleecher, "Pro"gamer die stets mit dem leichtestem Setup spielen, Kreisraider und nicht zuletzt die Warhammertrolle, die in den Foren sofort jede Form von Dialog zerstören. Zusätzlich kann es nicht sein, dass die Leute permanent über Destroübermacht heulen, aber wenn dann der Goldrausch auf Karak Norn ausbricht dennoch wieder ein Großteil Destrochars erstellt. Das nennt man Heuchelei und so wird sicher auch niemandem geholfen.



Also DARAN liegt es sicher nicht. Zwar gibt es einige schwarze Schafe (welche sich meist leider noch im buffed-forum rumtreiben) aber die Community ist zehnmal besser als WoW, bei welchem der Erfolg deine These entkräftet. Und so ganz verstehen kann ich deine Aussagen auch nicht, bin mit der Community größtenteils zufrieden, bitte nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Wolfner (1. November 2009)

Wenn ich solche Threads lese wird mir ein wenig übel...

WoW mag vielleicht ein gutes Spiel gewesen sein, aber scheinbar hat es den Leuten die es gespielt haben tatsächlich die Vorstellungskraft für etwas Neues/Anderes geraubt...  und ja, mit dem guten Gewissen KEINE Hetze zu betreiben, kann ich sagen, daran ist einzig und allein Blizzards Machwerk schuld!

Wenn ich da an die Freiheiten von UO damals denke.
Bring sowas heute mal raus und die Leute flamen rum, weil sie "keinen roten Faden wie in WoW und zuviel Bugs" im Spiel sehen...
Lächerlich...MMOs sind heutzutage keine MMOs mehr, sondern nurmehr billige Online-Varianten von Hack&Slay-Spielen mit dämlichen Quests (die Bezeichnung ist ja schon ein Hohn für richtige Quests) und noch viel blöderer (wirklich saublöder) Itemhatz der Marke Diablo (so ziemlich das schlimmste was dem MMO-Genre passieren konnte).

WoW hat vielleicht die Qualität der Endprodukte (im Bezug auf Bugs und die Abrundung von Features) gesteigert, aber gleichzeitig ne Menge im Genre einfach zerstört:

* Komplexität der Marke SWG kommt heutzutage nem feuchten Traum gleich. Bis auf EVE ist kein Spiel wirklich komplex.
* das MMO-Genre wurde von einem Haufen schreiender und plärzender Freaks erobert die immer mehr, mehr, mehr wollen und durch NIX zufrieden zu stellen sind (das sind dann meistens die die solche Threads aus dem Hause "Wozu zahl ich 13 Euro im Monat wenn [belanglosen Käse einfügen]")
* Das Sandbox-Genre liegt darnieder.... bring heute mal ein Sandbox-MMO raus... viel Glück damit. Entwickler wollen lieber was vom WoW-Themepark-Kuchen.
* Itemhatz... das spricht für sich... überlegt mal für euch selber wie es wäre, wenn es sich nicht immer nur um ÄHPIX!!!111 drehen würde.
* die alte Disziplin des Online-RPs hats uns zersprengt (danke für 10785 RP-Server mit nem Rollenspieleranteil von vielleicht 2%)

Und jeder Depp (Entwickler) macht es nach, weil er denselben Erfolg wie WoW haben möchte.
WAR macht auch viel zu viel wie WoW, aber da spürt man wenigstens stellenweise (also im Gegensatz zu anderen neuen MMOs), dass ein Hauch des alten MMO-Geistes mitschwingt (Belohnung für das Erkunden von Gegenden, Verstecke, beinhartes Gruppenspiel, Endgamefokus auf Fraktionserfolg etc).


Und diese Punkte kann nun wirklich keiner leugnen der sagen wir, schon vor 2004 im Genre war.
Wird für mich persönlich nach fast 10 Jahren wohl wirklich Zeit, das MMO-Genre auf den Mond zu schießen und zum Singleplayer-RPG zurückzukehren.


----------



## Peithon (1. November 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> War hat nicht versagt... viel mehr die Spieler die mit einer zu hoch gesetzten erwartung an das ganze rangegangen sind.



Über solche Dinge kann ich wirklich nur lachen. Es ist völliger Unsinn den Spielern den Schuh zuzuschreiben. Was kann ich als Spieler dafür, wenn auf meinem Server die Gegenseite nicht mehr existiert oder aus der Gilde/Allianz keine Leute mehr online kommen? Sind die Schuld daran, dass ich kein Spielerlebnis mehr habe? Sind die Leute, denen WAR nicht gefällt etwa Schuld daran, dass das Spiel ihnen nicht zusagt?
Ob die Community nun besser oder schlechter als bei anderen MMOs ist, das kann wirklich niemand hier beurteilen. Bei WoW oder Lotro habe ich nette Leute kennen gelernt, aber auch Leute, die nicht so nett waren und einen besch... wollten etc. Findest du in einem MMO eine gute Gilde, dann sind in deiner Online-Lebenswelt alle nett. Findest du nur Leute, die nur an sich denken, dann sind alle doof. 
Was Warhammer von den beiden anderen MMOs deutlich unterscheidet, ist die Tatsache, dass es einen großen Spielerschwund gibt. Es gibt viele Gilden mit 60-70 40ern und Gildenrang 30+, bei denen nur noch Einzelne online kommen. 

Den Entwicklern wurden so viele hilfreiche Vorschläge gemacht, umgesetzt wurde nichts. Stattdessen wurde mit den Ländern der Toten ein Gebiet erschaffen, dass alle Spieler nur wegen der Items aufsuchen. Ich habe noch keinen Spieler kennen gelernt, der dieses Gebiet gut findet. 

Hast du mehr Mitspieler zur Verfügung, dann hast du mehr Dungeon-Gruppe. Bei WoW hat dieser Umstand kaum einen Einfluss auf die Gegenseite, bei Warhammer hat man plötzlich nur noch epic-Monster vor sich, die mit ihren Trinkets jedes Duell gegen Leute gewinnen und mit ihren epischen Waffen deinen Charakter in wenigen Sekunden ins Jenseits befördern. Solche Dinge frustrieren. Wenn Frustratrion aufkommt, dann hören die Leute mit WAR auf und es setzt der Zustand ein, in welchem sich das Spiel wieder einmal befindet: Spielerschwund!

@Wolfner: Früher war alles besser...
Weil die Entwicklung von Spielen kostspieliger geworden ist und man das Geld irgendwie wieder hereinbekommen muss, muss man Spiele eben auch für mehr als eine Hand voll Leute kreieren. 
Ich spiele zur Zeit Warhammer - Mark of Chaos Battlemarch (Goldedition). Wenn du Warhammerfan bist, dann solltest du dir das vielleicht auch mal angucken. Es kostet 20 Euro.


----------



## J_0_T (1. November 2009)

Muss dir zustimmen Wolfner.

Generell ist der anteil an spielen die innovativ sind und auch noch mmo's sehr gering wenn nicht sogar nicht wirklich vorhanden. Da lobe ich mir einige wenige neben produkte die das Klassenverhalten durchbrechen und Items nur zweitrangig sind.

Problem ist an der Sache das viele Spieler leider erst zu WOW eingestiegen sind in das ganze. Wenn ich bedenke wie es bei mir angefangen hat.

Und die Tatsache das der Markt von qualitativ schlechteren mmo grindern überschwemmt wird macht das ganze nicht angenehmer. Und so verdirbt die eigendliche Community noch weiter... schnelle erfolge und ultra starke belohnungeb, wenig zu tun und durchgehen one-hit kills... das ist es was die heutigen spieler zu dem machten was sie jetzt sind... undankbar.


Jemand erwähnte hier das WAR zu früh released wurde. Stimmt... es wurde zu früh zum spielen freigegeben... lag aber auch an der Konkurenz... und am druck eben jener Spieler. Was konnte man alles für Threads lesen die auf seite der WOW'ler geschrieben wurden das sie aufhören und zu WAR gehen weil es besser sei... aber zu hohe erwartungen hatten und nicht erkannten das Mythic keine chance hatte das Spiel nack WOTLK zu releasen. Und dann zurück gingen mit den worten WAR hat in meinen augen versagt.

Aber nehmen wir mal an man hätte das spiel nach WOTLK released... wie hätte es da ausgesehen? Klar vlt fertiger, runder wenn nicht sogar sauberer... aber was hätte es gebracht... die selben die heute sagen War hat Versagt weil... wären immer noch da und hätten den selben Schrott gespielt. Und wer sagt das ich das ja nicht beurteilen kann sollte mal AION sich ansehen.

Wieviele Spieler verliesen ihr eigendliches Spiel um den neuen Flair zu geniesen... ein besseren geschmack zu bekommen mit etwas das den konkurenten zerschmettern konnte? Ne menge... aber sie kamen wieder... nicht weil sie sehnsucht hatten... nein weil es in ihren augen nicht das versprach was sie wollten... das alte system/setting das SIE gewohnt sind in einem neuen und fremden gewand.

Leute wie der TE und die wo schön mitschwimmen auf der hetze des TE's sind jene die geblendet sind von einem spiel das eigendlich alles richtig gemacht hat aber dadurch alles falsch... und spiele wie War und die anderen produkte müssen sich mit solchen leuten rumschlagen. Die Undankbar sind, immer mehr wollen und damit drohen ihr abo zu kündigen wenn es nicht so gemacht wird wie sie es selbst wollen.

Ich vermisse die spiele wo man spielen konnte wie man wollte ohne angst zu haben einmal nocht da zu sein und dann nicht mehr nachzukommen... spiele die einen durch aktionen glänzen lassen nicht durch items die nur verschleiern wie man wirklich ist... und spiele die einem mit anderen verbindet.

In meinen Augen ist das bei WOW verloren gegangen... aber bei War ist es ein bestandteil... nur sehen jene das nicht die nur spiele spielten die oben waren... bei denen die spieler auf jene herabsahen die nicht das machten was den regeln entsprachen...


----------



## J_0_T (1. November 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Über solche Dinge kann ich wirklich nur lachen. Es ist völliger Unsinn den Spielern den Schuh zuzuschreiben. Was kann ich als Spieler dafür, wenn auf meinem Server die Gegenseite nicht mehr existiert oder aus der Gilde/Allianz keine Leute mehr online kommen? Sind die Schuld daran, dass ich kein Spielerlebnis mehr habe? Sind die Leute, denen WAR nicht gefällt etwa Schuld daran, dass das Spiel ihnen nicht zusagt?
> Ob die Community nun besser oder schlechter als bei anderen MMOs ist, das kann wirklich niemand hier beurteilen. Bei WoW oder Lotro habe ich nette Leute kennen gelernt, aber auch Leute, die nicht so nett waren und einen besch... wollten etc. Findest du in einem MMO eine gute Gilde, dann sind in deiner Online-Lebenswelt alle nett. Findest du nur Leute, die nur an sich denken, dann sind alle doof.
> Was Warhammer von den beiden anderen MMOs deutlich unterscheidet, ist die Tatsache, dass es einen großen Spielerschwund gibt. Es gibt viele Gilden mit 60-70 40ern und Gildenrang 30+, bei denen nur noch Einzelne online kommen.
> 
> ...




Und das seh ich als grund warum man vielen Spieler die Schuld geben sollte... sie sahen in Warhammer ein zweites WoW und verhielten sich auch in dieser richtung. Auch das mit dem Ungleichgewicht... woran das liegt ist auch klar... an der tatsache das die spieler lieber mit klassen spielen wollten die extrem stark waren und man nicht denken musste... auch eine adaption von einer großen marke.

Das War nicht auf PVE ausgelegt war ist auch bekannt gewesen nur jammern viele man solle mehr PVE einbauen... und das waren meiste auch wieder spieler einer großen marke.

Klar wird man von leuten mit hohem lvl und besseren dingen zerfetzt... wird man in wow auch wenn ich mich nicht irre...

ZU den leuten... auch klar... nur viele die bleiben werden auch da sein wenn das spiel irgendwann ausgeschaltet wird, was ich nicht hoffe, und jene die gehen mit der jetzigen tatsachen nicht klar kommen. Das sind auch meistens die spieler die in anderen games eins aufs maul bekommen und wo anders kings sein möchten.

Vorschläge? wenn ich mich entsinne das diese Vorschläge meistens aus nerv this or that... oder selten dämlichen dingen bestehen. Klar... wenn man einen davon nach geht ist eine seite zufrieden aber dann kommt die andere seite wieder und das schaukelt sich dann hoch... Am besten die Entwickler hören nicht auch die Comm und auf 99% der wünsche... sonst wird aus dem ganzen ein second WOW wo man ja nur einige hundert spieler brauch und nur heulen muss bis was geändert wird... egal ob es auf der anderen seite was zerstört.

Ich schließe diesen post aber wieder mit der tatsache ab, das viele spieler selbst schuld sind an dem wie es jetzt passiert


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. November 2009)

Die meisten Leute die mit aion aufgehört haben gehören eben auch zu der WoW-Fraktion die alles schnell haben will, aber da das leveln eben ziem,lich lange dauert, haben sie keine Lust mehr und du must gar nicht vom thema ablenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (1. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute die mit aion aufgehört haben gehören eben auch zu der WoW-Fraktion die alles schnell haben will, aber da das leveln eben ziem,lich lange dauert, haben sie keine Lust mehr und du must gar nicht vom thema ablenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man es genau nimmt... kommt ein neues mmo raus werden viele ein 2'tes WOW drin sehen wollen... aber wenn sie merken dem ist nicht so entstehen solche threads.

Schon traurig irgendwie.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. November 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau nimmt... kommt ein neues mmo raus werden viele ein 2'tes WOW drin sehen wollen... aber wenn sie merken dem ist nicht so entstehen solche threads.
> 
> Schon traurig irgendwie.


War ist aber nicht gerade erst raus gekommen^^


----------



## J_0_T (1. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> War ist aber nicht gerade erst raus gekommen^^



Klar... weis ich auch... aber als es da war BÄMM... in vielen Hirnen ein zweites WOW nur bessere Graphik und besseres zeuch... Und dann die enttäuschung... dann nur noch Bähhh und buhhh rufe von vielen... 

Selbe wird jedem mmo passieren das kommt...


----------



## Boccanegra (1. November 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die spiele wo man spielen konnte wie man wollte ohne angst zu haben einmal nocht da zu sein und dann nicht mehr nachzukommen... spiele die einen durch aktionen glänzen lassen nicht durch items die nur verschleiern wie man wirklich ist... und spiele die einem mit anderen verbindet.
> 
> In meinen Augen ist das bei WOW verloren gegangen... aber bei War ist es ein bestandteil... nur sehen jene das nicht die nur spiele spielten die oben waren... bei denen die spieler auf jene herabsahen die nicht das machten was den regeln entsprachen...


Wie kommst Du, bitte, auf die Idee dass das bei WAR nicht auch so ist? Wenn man 40 ist, und, sagen wir, mit RR40, und dann gegen Leute antreten muss, die auch 40 sind, aber sich auf RR 80 hochgrindeten, sich dazu noch in zahllosen Altdorf-Belagerungen  mit dem Kriegsherren-Set ausrüsteten, dann hat man keine Chance. 


Aber zu dieser Diksussion: im GOA-Warhammer-Forum gibt es parallel zu dieser Diskussion eine ähnliche. Periane fasst da ziemlich gut die Probleme zusammen an denen WAR laboriert: http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...thread.id=23583


----------



## OldboyX (1. November 2009)

WAR wäre vielleicht erfolgreicher, wenn es sich deutlicher von WoW unterscheiden würde, das tut es aber nicht und genau deshalb wird es auch immer die Vergleiche mit WoW geben:

- Szenarios = 1:1 BGs
- RVR Zonen sind leider vom PVP Prinzip her auch nix anderes als ein Alterac (schlauchartig, vorgegebene Ziele, wenig Platz, kaum Möglichkeiten für die Spieler usw. wurde eh alles bis zur Vergasung ausdiskutiert)
- PVE = wie bei WoW nur + Public Quests (die nach 10 stück genauso "langweilig" sind wie standard Quests) UND natürlich kann WoW im bereich PVE viel mehr als WAR
- Berufe = wie bei WoW nur eben viel weniger, viel nutzloser usw.
- Mounts= wie bei WoW nur eben viel weniger

Kann sich noch jemand an WAR early versions erinnern? mit über 200 möglichen Karrieren usw.? BEVOR man alles auf das WoW-3-Talentbäume System für jede Klasse umgestellt hat?

WAR mag marginal anders sein, aber grundsätlich ist es genau dasselbe wie WoW mit seinen Rüstungssets, der Item und Levelspirale usw. Wer jetzt immer noch glaubt, dass Items in WAR keinen Unterschied machen hat das Spiel wohl kaum ernsthaft gespielt...

Und auch wenn immer wieder "kann man nicht vergleichen" geschrien wird: Wer so einen Klon produziert, muss sich nicht über Vergleiche wundern. Ist bei Aion genau dassselbe...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. November 2009)

Das große Problem ist halt eben, dass sie nicht Inovativ waren in keinem Punkt.

Auch find ich es falsch, in einem Game wo Open RVR Teil des Spieles ist, dass Level solch einer Bedeutung zu kommen zulassen. Damit muss man Anfangen die Low Gebiete zu schützen etc.
Ein Spiel was aber RVR und PVP zum Ziel hat und damit auch einen Content fahren will, muss sich von alten Zwängen lässen.

Zum ersten wären da natürlich die Levelzonen. Es gibt keine Level, weg damit. Das Problem daran ist eben genau das, was es derzeit ist. Man hat Levelbereiche da ist man enorm stark und dann welche, wo man nur Kanonenfutter ist. Sowas gibt es bei einem Skillsystem nicht, dort ist zwar der Einstieg am anfang etwas Komplexer, aber nach sagen wir 1 Jahr oder so, haben sich einige Wikis entwickelt und damit kann man enorm gut einsteiger guides anfertigen etc. Also sowas ist kein Problem. Komplexität ist also auch kein Hinterniss, man darf es nicht übertreiben und für alles ein Skill erfinden. Aber man kann eben deutlich mehr in die Richtung des Echten Warhammers gehen.

Aber nein da musst es mit Leveln sein.

Ok Blizzard schaut ab und Kupfert ab, wo es nur geht. Aber sie machen es schlau. Kaum hatten die Leute gesagt. Cool in WAR ist jedes SC nach 15 Minuten vorbei, cool und man kann sich "Überall" Anmelden. Obwohl das Überall garnicht stimmt, sondern nur im Tier, außer sie haben es mal geändert.
Was macht WOW. Führt in den einzigen BG, der nicht nach Fixerzeit eh fertig wird, ne Zeit ein. Man kann sich überall in den BG eintragen, egal wo man ist. Man kommt da raus, wo man reingegangen ist, so wie man rein gegangen ist. Also auf Mount, in der Luft etc.
Also im ganzen ... naja. Das was WAR als Idee hatte, besser umgesetzt. Denn die Wartezeiten hat man ja angepasst. Weil man gemerkt hatte, dass es zu nervig ist, wenn man zu spät rein kommt.
Bei WAR zählt das alles, von dem Moment des Anmeldens. Also tickt die Zeit fürs SC. Meine Bei WOW ist es egal, wenn intressiert der Sieg im BG. Klar ist es wichtig und man will gewinnen, aber wenn nicht verliert man nichts. In WAR kann man ne Zone verlieren, nur weil paar Leute noch mal ne Minute brauche, bis sie ins SC kommen. Auch das Konzept der SC ist seltsam. Eine Rezzsperre, ala WOW. Obowhl das garnicht nötig ist, durch die Laufwege. Daher sind sie keinen Schritt weiter gegangen und da man sich dann irgendwann eh nur für die selben Anmelden kann, ist es eh langweilig und da die SC ja nicht wirklich anders sind, da man sie immer mit Playerkill gewinnen kann. Naja damit sind sie noch stupider als bei WOW die BGs.

Daher zieht es viele zurück zu WOW. Nicht weil sie keine neuen Spiele wollen. Sondern weil WAR, für ein PVP SPiel, viel zu stark bei WOW gekupfert hat und nichts gelernt, garnichts. Sie haben ein MMO entwickelt, so wie WOW Angefangen hatte. Zu einer Zeit, wo es MMOs gibt wie Eve Online. Spiele die bald eine neue Generation übergehen. Also MMOs die nicht nur Sandbox sind, sondern in sich selbst noch Vernetzt. 

Das Problem ist auch. Viele Fantasy MMO Sandbox, gehen in den Sand. Weil A kein Geld der Firmen da ist und B keine Lore da ist. Beides hat WAR gehabt und hätte Mythic damals, wo es um dass ganze Ging, was sie wollen, wie lange es dauert etc. Schon gesehen, dass man einen Schritt weiter gehen muss, um eben einfach ne gute Stammkundschaft zu halten, hätte man das Geld bekommen von EA. Denn die Lore von Warhammer gibt sehr viel Herr. Eine Riesen Welt, geile Optik, super Lore, Super Gründe sich gegenseitig umzubring, selbst wenn man eigentlich im selben Volk ist. Super Gründe für Räuber, Banditen, Kulte, Mörder, Diebe und Armee etc. Alles war da. Aber sie haben daraus nur ein DAoC Kopie gepackt, mit WOW Ansätzen. Sie habenn icht wirklich eins von beiden weiter entwickelt und damit eben was geschaffen, was andere packen müssen.
Da kann man schon sagen, dass sie versagt haben. Denn Mythic hatte Erfahrung, einen guten Publisher, gute Lore und gute Mitarbeiter. Die an sich Ahnung hatte. Aber die Entscheidungen waren von Anfang an, die falschen und nicht wirklich über den Tellerand geschaut. Denn nicht die Spieler machen das nicht, die machen dass eben. Die Wollen mehr als WOW, darauf warten ja viele und Blizzard schläft nicht. Die Melken ihre Kuh WOW, bis sie keine Milch mehr gibt und entwickeln einfach gemütlich ein neues MMO. Denn sie haben Geld, Zeit und Erfahrung. Ich trau Blizzard zu, dass sie ein Sandbox entwickeln. Welche Lore ist dabei egal. Ob sie eine eigenen Erfindenklauen oder eine bekommen, ist dabei nicht wichtig. Aber ich trau Blizzard zu, dass sie ein neues MMO Entwickeln, was aus anderen MMOs gute Anstätze nimmt und weiter entwickelt. Das ganze ist einfach so.
Man schaut sich andere Dinge an, bestehende Konzepte etc. und vergleicht es mit dem eigenen. Damit man sieht, was man übernehmen kann und was man garnicht erst mach sollte. 

Ich trau Mythic nicht mehr viel zu. Denn sie haben nach 4 Jahren, nicht mal einen Schritt von DAoC wegeschafft. Viel mehr haben sie alte Lösungen von dort genommen und reingezwängt in WAR, damit man einen größeren Patch hat und paar Probleme weniger.
Die Perfomance haben sie ja gelöst, aber den rest nach gut 1 Jahr nicht mal Ansatzweiße. So als wären die SC von Anfang an Super und Perfekt etc. 
Sie nutzen auch den PTR nicht wirklich.

Ich glaube Myhtic hat zum Teil WAR aufgegeben und macht es wie Blizzard, melkt wo es geht. Damit man so lange Geld bekommt, bis man es abschaltet oder es sich doch fängt und es wieder nach oben geht. Aber so richtig mit ganzem Herzen sind sie nicht dabei. Denn groß ihren Patch hochloben, ist denk ich keine Lösung. Kritisch mit dem sein, was man selbst erschafft und immer einen Blick auf die Community werfen. Denn die Blue Posts Zum Beispiel, sind teilweise eine gute Idee und zeigen, dass Blizzard es ernst meint.
Viele Dinge sind bei WAR ja eigentlich nicht richtig klar, ob es Bug ist oder so sein soll. Darüber verlieren sie wenig Worte. Aber darüber, dass sie ne zweite Rampe gebaut haben, so viele Worte, als hätten sie was neues erschaffen und das Problem Burg gelöst.


----------



## Casp (2. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> WAR wäre vielleicht erfolgreicher, wenn es sich deutlicher von WoW unterscheiden würde, das tut es aber nicht und genau deshalb wird es auch immer die Vergleiche mit WoW geben:
> 
> - Szenarios = 1:1 BGs
> _Nein, eigentlich nicht... _
> ...



Du listest 5 Beispiele auf und willst damit begründen, dass Warhammer ein billiger WoW-Klon (übrigens unkorrekte Wortwahl) ist? Warhammer erfindet das Genre nicht neu, aber unterscheidet sich doch stark von World of WARcraft.


----------



## Peithon (2. November 2009)

Ich muss Golrik Recht geben. Keine Ahnung, warum es stets so viele Neider gegenüber WoW gibt. Das Spiel bot stets mehr Abwechslung als Warhammer. Der Schwerpunkt liegt natürlich im PvE, allerdings fand ich die Alterac-Schlachten zu 60er-Zeiten viel besser als das gesamte T4 von Warhammer. Schlachten von 6, 8 oder 12 Stunden waren zu der Zeit keine Seltenheit. 

Nach dem letzten Patch muss man doch wirklich erkennen, dass Mythic völligen Misst gebaut hat. Die Foren sind voll von Abschiedsposts und die Spieler, gerade von Seiten der Ordnung, extrem unzufrieden. Hier die Spieler als Schuldige zu bezeichnen ist völlig unangebracht. Es tauchen Probleme erneut auf, die es schon vor über einem Jahr gegeben hat. Server auf denen keine Ausgeglichenheit herschte, gab es schon zahlreich (Middenland, Egrimm, Helmgart). 

Schaut euch mal an, was Lotro beim nächsten Addon bringt. Natürlich ist dort das PvP sehr rudimentär, allerdings sieht es in Sachen Instanzen sehr interessant aus. Der MMO-Markt ist also nicht tot, wie es einige hier behaupten. 

Wenn genug Spieler vorhanden sind und es einigermaßen ausgeglichen ist, dann machen T1 bis T3 wirklich viel Spaß. Das T4 kann man aber absolut vergessen.


----------



## Casp (2. November 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Ich muss Golrik Recht geben. Keine Ahnung, warum es stets so viele Neider gegenüber WoW gibt.



Und wo sind hier die Neider? Zitieren bitte, ich finde keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (2. November 2009)

Ich seh weiterhin das Problem darin, dass WAR nicht an unsere Gesellschaft angepasst ist. Gerade bei PVP-/RVR-Spielen sehe ich das so, denn da kann man verlieren. Der (junge) Mensch will außerdem kein "Außenseiter" sein und fühlt sich dadurch zum mainstream hingezogen.

Was könnte Mythic jetzt eigentlich gegen Überzahl einer Fraktion machen? Und vor allem was können sie machen, damit es überhaupt zu keiner Überzahl kommt und zwar nie wieder? Man hätte es Anfangs zwar so machen können wie in Aion aber das System baut darauf auf, dass die Spielerzahlen zumindest konstant bleiben. Was machen die in Aion wenn auf einem Server auf einmal zufälligerweise zu viele Elyos aufhören? Man könnte sie natürlich auf andere Server transferieren, denn eigentlich sind Asmodier in Europa nur auf einem Server prozentual nicht in Überzahl (lt. ihrer webseite). Aber was machen sie dann mit den Asmodiern? Das ganze fällt dann in sich zusammen. NC könnte früher vor diesem Problem stehen als ihnen lieb ist, denn mittlerweile zeigen die EU-Server nicht mehr ständig den Status "full".

Mein Tip ist jedenfalls, dass beide Spiele in ihrer Niesche bleiben so wie alle MMOs mit viel PVP-/RVR-Anteil in der näheren Zukunft. Solche Spiele bauen eben nicht darauf auf, dass man ihnen die Tür zur nächsten Instanz zeigt um ihnen Abwechslung zu verschaffen sondern es ist viel Eigeninitiative gefragt. Endgame ist meiner Meinung nach nicht die Map wo eine Schlacht stattfindet sondern die Schlacht selber aber das sehen aus irgendeinem Grund viele anders.


----------



## Casp (2. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich seh weiterhin das Problem darin, dass WAR nicht an unsere Gesellschaft angepasst ist. Gerade bei PVP-/RVR-Spielen sehe ich das so, denn da kann man verlieren.



Und das ist bei WoW nicht der Fall? Schlachtfelder, Arena, Wipen in Instanzen... und bei fast jedem anderen Spiel :>


----------



## kicks (2. November 2009)

Mainstream zu programmieren muss aber nicht zwangsläufig Erfolg bedeuten. Erfolg haben vor allem die Spiele, die innovativ sind und vor allem fertig wenn sie released sind. Unfertige Spiele wie WAR die dann währned des Betriebs gesund gebetet werden müssen haben es extrem schwer. Wenn dort dann kein sehr erfahrenes Programmierer Team sitzt wird das dann nichts. Siehe auch AoC, wo zum Beispiel bei jeder Änderung am Code längst behobene Bugs wieder auftauchen.

Das Problem das unter anderem auch WAR hatte und immer noch hat ist, dass es nicht rund herauskam und es immer noch nicht ist. Ein Jahr lang keine Perspektive für den Endcontent eines Spieles bereitstellen kann man keinem Kunden anbieten. Und einmal verlorene Kunden gehen weg, bleiben weg und verursachen auch schlechte Mundpropaganda.
Das Konzept PvP/RvR als Grund zu sehen ist ziemlich platt. Wenn das Konzept eines Spiels stimmt und innovativ ist und es auch fertig ist zu Release wird es finanziell erfolgreich sein und gesunde Serverpopulationen haben - auch wenn es ein Nischenspiel sein sollte. Wenn aber eines der Kriterien nicht zutrifft dann wird es schwer.


----------



## xerkxes (2. November 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Und das ist bei WoW nicht der Fall? Schlachtfelder, Arena, Wipen in Instanzen...



Bei BGs in WoW gehst immerhin mit einer Marke nach Hause und hakst die Sache ab - Sekundärziel erreicht. In WAR wird sowas unter Umständen persönlicher, weil eben die Hauptstadt angegriffen werden kann und evtl. noch Sterne verliert. Das Wiperisiko wurde in WoW für Instanzen ja stark vermindert wie man so hört und wenns mal soweit ist verlassen ja viele kommentarlos die Gruppe. In Raids farmt man meist immerhin ein paar Bosse und somit Tokens bis zum Wipe. Wer nochmal hingeht riskiert die paar Gold (wofür gibts daily Quests für immense Goldvorräte) oder gibts sich mit den Tokens der leichten Bosse zufrieden. Es ist auch von den Emotionen her viel leichter gegen einen Computergegner zu verlieren als gegen einen Spieler aus Fleisch und Blut.

In WoW gibts bei jeder Niederlage einen Schulterklopfer und das macht den Unterschied. Selbst wenn man in der Arena verliert und in der Wertung fällt bekommt man immerhin wöchentlich ein paar Arenapunkte.



kicks schrieb:


> Mainstream zu programmieren muss aber nicht zwangsläufig Erfolg bedeuten. Erfolg haben vor allem die Spiele, die innovativ sind und vor allem fertig wenn sie released sind.



Wie erklärst du dir dann den Erfolg von WoW? War Daoc nach 2 Jahren Laufzeit unfertiger als WoW zum Releasezeitpunkt? Ich hab zu dieser Zeit noch keine MMOs gespielt, vielleicht bringst du Licht in die Sache. RVR soll ja zudem sehr innovativ gewesen sein. Vielleicht liegts aber auch hier an der PVP-/RVR-Lastigkeit mit allem was dazugehört entsprechend dem was ich oben schon erwähnt hab.


----------



## Boccanegra (2. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> In WAR wird sowas unter Umständen persönlicher, weil eben die Hauptstadt angegriffen werden kann und evtl. noch Sterne verliert.


Das kratzt mittlerweile auf den meisten Servern, mit Verlaub,  keine Sau mehr. Seit dem letzten Patch ... wann kam der? vor 3 Wochen oder so? ... hat es zb. auf Drakenwald über  50 Angriffe auf Altdorf gegeben, und die Stadt hat ihre Sterne verloren. Das ist doch mittlerweile den Ordnungsspielern ziemlich egal. Wir sind völlig ausgelaugt und demotiviert. eine Altdorf-Def interessiert doch die meisten Spieler mittlerweile nicht mehr die Bohne. Altdorf-Def ist nur mehr pure Langeweile und Frust für uns. 

Die Festungen herauszunehmen ohne das für den nächsten Patch angekündigte "Underdog-System" gleichzeitig mit der Herausnahme ins Spiel zu bringen war ein Schnitzer von geradezu epischem Ausmaß. Der nächste Patch wird wohl aller Voraussicht nach in vielleicht 2 Monaten kommen. Bis dahin sind wir wohl bei einer höheren 3stelligen Zahl, was die Altdorf-Belagerungen betrifft. Auf Ordnungsseite werden aber bis dahin sehr viele Spieler auf Ordnungsseite aufgehört haben weil sie keinen Sinn mehr im T4-Endspiel sehen und sich auch zu schade sind, um als Rufpunkt-Spender für eine übermächtige Zerstörung herzuhalten. Vielleicht kommen etliche nach dem "Underdog-Patch" wieder zurück. Aber etliche vermutlich nicht mehr. Schade drum: das Spiel hatte Potenzial, einige originelle Ansätze. Aber die sind versandet in zu vielen schlecht überlegten Einzelheiten und in einem Endspiel, das auf Dauer von extremer Langeweile ist.


----------



## Nuffing (2. November 2009)

Ihr solltet euch mal drüber gedanken machen ob es sinn macht 2 spiele miteinander zu vergleichen und ob sachen die in anderen mmos "eurer" meinung genau so schlecht oder schlechter gelöst sind das MMO das zur diskusion steht besser macht.... wenn die entwickler so Argumentieren würden....


Community."Ey Mythic das spiel ist nicht balance!!!!"

Mytic: "Na und? Scheißt drauf, wow ist auch nicht balanced!!!!"

Community: Hey mytic das spiel hat bugs, ruckelt und stürtz ab macht mal was!!!!

Mythic: Warum? Scheißt doch drauf, Age of conan lief auch erst mal ne ewigkeit nicht so wie es sollte, heult net so viel MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMJIMIMIMIMI


Zugegeben ein wenig übertrieben....aber villeicht führt euch das mal vor augen mit was ihr argumentiert....

Kritik an dem Eigenen Produkt muss auch an diesen beweltigt werden, das in anderen spielen was irgendwie auch net so dolle ist hilft dem produkt das Kritisiert wird absolut 0, dadurch verschwindet die kritik nicht, es werden Maximal die dummen menschen beeinflust und ihn wird ein schleier vors gesicht gehängt, aber so dumm sind die wenigen spieler, denn sie werden sich einlogen und wieder merken das die kritik punkte drotzdem da sind.

Also lasst doch eure vergleiche und die dämliche Argumentation in WoW oder Aion oder Herr der ringe oder von mir aus Hello kitty online ist es auch nicht besser, ein spiel hat was, oder hat es nicht, wenn games bewertet werden wird auch nur das Game bewertet und nicht in vergelich mit 2000 anderen spielen woran man dann das game ab und auf wertet....


----------



## Makalvian (2. November 2009)

Herlich ist ja wieder ganz großes Kino hier wenn man die üblichen Verdächtigen Namen im Buffed Forum ließt wo man sich nur fragen kann ....
"Warum flamet ihr seit ca einem hlaben Jahr ein Spiel was euch nicht gefällt ?" und jetzt bitte keine Antwort ich möchte die Comm-warnen oder neue Spieler davor schützten

versteht es bitte nicht falsch manche Menschen suchen sich zwecks eines Erfolgserlebnisses kleine Gesten im Leben um sich gut zu fühlen , es gibts sogar Menschen die angetan sind wenn sie Erniedrigt werden.


----------



## Churchak (2. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Erfolg haben vor allem die Spiele, die innovativ sind und *vor allem fertig* wenn sie released sind.


dann gäb es gar keine MMOs .....


----------



## OldboyX (2. November 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Du listest 5 Beispiele auf und willst damit begründen, dass Warhammer ein billiger WoW-Klon (übrigens unkorrekte Wortwahl) ist? Warhammer erfindet das Genre nicht neu, aber unterscheidet sich doch stark von World of WARcraft.



Von "billigem" Klon habe ich nichts gesagt, nur eben, dass die Fantasy MMOs am Markt sich grundsätzlich nicht sehr stark unterscheiden und insofern bei vielen Spielern bei WAR das Gefühl ausgelöst wurde (die haben wohl schon aufgehört), dass man bei WoW für dasselbe Geld einfach mehr geboten bekommt und dabei kaum auf etwas verzichten muss (ok in WoW kann man nicht ständig RVR machen sondern ist PVP mäßig auf BGs, Arena und eben "alle 2h Tausendwinter" beschränkt, wobei auf einem PVP-Server in WoW sogar noch mehr PVP betrieben werden kann als auf einem Standard-Regelwerk WAR Server ). Und so geistreiche Gegenargumente wie

Szenarios sind dasselbe wie BGs

Antwort: Nein eigentlich nicht....

(selbiges für AV vs. RVR Battle)

überzeugen mich nicht wirklich vom Gegenteil. Es sagt ja keiner, dass sie identisch sind, doch grundsätzlich sind sie wohl dasselbe. Ebenso wie Minigames in Age of Conan...



Churchak schrieb:


> dann gäb es gar keine MMOs .....



Wieso, denkt doch etwas mehr in Grauabstufungen und nicht immer nur schwarz oder weiß. Ich denke kicks hat völlig recht mit der Aussage, dass "fertigere" MMOs in der Regel erfolgreicher sind als jene, die stark unfertig auf den Markt kommen.

Die Aussage ist doch nicht:
- perfekt fertig = win
- 1 bug = fail und MMO wird abgeschalten


----------



## kicks (2. November 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> dann gäb es gar keine MMOs .....



Doch gäbe es. Aber Wasserleichen, wie WAR und AoC, bei denen ein grosser Teil vom kompletten Inhalt einfach fehlt oder gestrichen wird haben es dann sehr schwer.

@Xerxes
Bitte keine WoW Diskussion. Die Frage weshalb WoW so viele Abonnenten hat, ist schon so oft besprochen worden und hat u.a. mit Mainstream, bakanntenem Namen, bekannter Serie, richtigem Releasezeitpunkt und Hype der Spielezeitschriften zu tun. An RvR liegt es nicht. EVE hat steigende Abonnentenzahlen läuft schon ewig und ist fast ausschliesslich PvP. Als das letzte Totschlagargument immer mit WoW anzukommen ist so albern. Bitte gib dir mehr Mühe.


----------



## OldboyX (2. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Bitte keine WoW Diskussion. Die Frage weshalb WoW so viele Abonnenten hat, ist schon so oft besprichen worden und hat u.a. mit Mainstream, baknntenem Namen, bekannter Serie, richtigen Releasezeitpunkt und Hype der Spielezeitschriften zu tun. An RvR liegt es nicht. EVE hat steigende Abbonentenzahlen läuft schon ewig und ist fast ausschliesslich PvP. ALs das letzte ToTschlagargument immer mit WoW anzukommen ist so albern. Bitte gib dir mehr Mühe.



Ein gutes Argument, aber EVE ist eben doch DEUTLICH anders als WoW. Vergleicht man WAR, WOW und EVE so sind doch im Verhältnis WAR und WOW fast identisch, während sich Eve deutlich absetzt (schon rein vom setting her). Für WAR ist WoW imho eine viel stärkere Konkurrenz als für EVE.


----------



## C0ntra (2. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wieso, denkt doch etwas mehr in Grauabstufungen und nicht immer nur schwarz oder weiß. Ich denke kicks hat völlig recht mit der Aussage, dass "fertigere" MMOs in der Regel erfolgreicher sind als jene, die stark unfertig auf den Markt kommen.
> 
> ...



MMOs kommen von Prinzip aus unfertig auf den Markt. Es liegt in der Natur von Spielen, die  maßgeblich von Spieler beeinflusst werden, das man dem Spieler nicht seine Handlungen vorgeben kann und es unendlich viele Unwägbarkeiten gibt, die durch schlichte Qualitätssicherung nicht zu entdecken sind. Es gibt und gab kein MMO was auch nur ansatzweise fehlerfrei auf den Markt kam.
Und selbst nach einem Jahr gibt es das nicht. 
Zudem ist ein gefundener bzw. bekannt gegebener Fehler auch nicht mir nichts, dir nichts zu beheben - das hängt alles miteinander zusammen. Kein Wunder das mit jedem Update sich zig Fehler einschleichen, selbst altbekannte Fehler. 
Mit Programmierung habe ich nichts am Hut aber mir scheint als ob einige hier sich richtig gut auszukennen scheinen um den Entwicklern Unfähigkeit an den Kopf werfen zu dürfen.


----------



## Rungor (2. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Doch gäbe es....



kommt drauf an was du unter fertig verstehst..
wenn du fast bugfrei meinst dann weis ich nicht von welchem mmo du sprichst
am anfang von WoW gab es genausoviele bugs... (magier die sich durch den boden blinzeln => ja das gab es auch aufm offi, paladin die sich "aufladen" konnten und dadurch worldbosse onehitten, sheeps die länger als die vorgeschriebene zeit gehalten haben, kontinente die zum serverabsturz/10sek lag führten weil eine hauptstadt von 60 spielern angegriffen wurde und noch viele mehr...)



der einzige grund warum WAR wirklich "versagt", wenn man das so nennen kann, ist der das es keinen endcontent zu bieten hat...=> die städte raids sind einfach langweilig, der deff/angriff davor um die stadt angreifbar zu machen ist genial!


----------



## kicks (2. November 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was du unter fertig verstehst..



Was ich darunter verstehe, habe ich direkt im Anschluss an deinen Quote Fitzel geschrieben. Muss schwierig gewesen sein da drum herum zu lesen :/


----------



## C0ntra (2. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Doch gäbe es. Aber Wasserleichen, wie WAR und AoC, bei denen ein grosser Teil vom kompletten Inhalt einfach fehlt oder gestrichen wird haben es dann sehr schwer.
> 
> @Xerxes
> Bitte keine WoW Diskussion. Die Frage weshalb WoW so viele Abonnenten hat, ist schon so oft besprichen worden und hat u.a. mit Mainstream, baknntenem Namen, bekannter Serie, richtigen Releasezeitpunkt und Hype der Spielezeitschriften zu tun. An RvR liegt es nicht. EVE hat steigende Abbonentenzahlen läuft schon ewig und ist fast ausschliesslich PvP. ALs das letzte ToTschlagargument immer mit WoW anzukommen ist so albern. Bitte gib dir mehr Mühe.



So, dein Zitat habe ich nun wohl nicht abgeschnitten aber Beispiele für bei Release nahezu fehlerfreie MMOs sehe ich immernoch nicht. 

HELFE UNS BEI DER SUCHE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (2. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Aber Wasserleichen, wie WAR und AoC, bei denen ein grosser Teil vom kompletten Inhalt einfach fehlt oder gestrichen wird haben es dann sehr schwer.



Keine Ahnung wie man das überlesen kann wenn man es schon zitiert. Vielleicht hilft ja Grosschreibung. Nenn mal ein paar Beispiele von Spielen, die trotz massiv gestrichenem und fehlendem Inhalt erfolgreich waren. Oh, wenn du da Probleme hast, die habe ich auch. Mir fällt nämlich keines ein. War jetzt nicht so schwer oder?


----------



## xerkxes (2. November 2009)

@kicks

Als Aiontaube solltest unter Umständen mal die Serverliste beobachten. So protzig sieht Aion nämlich auch nicht aus. Vor allem solltest erstmal abwarten ob der Content in Aion nicht aus Grinden besteht.

Reden wir in 6 Monaten weiter, vielleicht bist du dann auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgekehrt.


----------



## kicks (2. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> @kicks
> 
> Als Aiontaube solltest unter Umständen mal die Serverliste beobachten. So protzig sieht Aion nämlich auch nicht aus. Vor allem solltest erstmal abwarten ob der Content in Aion nicht aus Grinden besteht.
> 
> Reden wir in 6 Monaten weiter, vielleicht bist du dann auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgekehrt.



Richtig. Wenn Aion in 6 Monaten in Europa nicht erfolgreich ist, dann hat das direkte Auswirkungen auf EVE, das ein reines PvP Spiel ist und steigende Abonnetenzahlen hat.. OH WAIT!

brain plz!

Ich habe gar nichts von Aion gesagt. Deinen Aion Hass kannst du in den jeweiligen Threads im Aion Forum posten. Aber dein Elend ist hier vollkommen uninteressant. Wenn du ansonsten also nichts mehr zu sagen hast als "ich mag Aion nicht -> Aion suckt -> RvR und PvP suckt in jedem Spiel weil es nicht für uns Menschen bestimmt ist" dann stelle bitte das Schreiben ein. Danke


----------



## C0ntra (2. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie man das überlesen kann wenn man es schon zitiert. Vielleicht hilft ja Grosschreibung. Nenn mal ein paar Beispiele von Spielen, die trotz massiv gestrichenem und fehlendem Inhalt erfolgreich waren. Oh, wenn du da Probleme hast, die habe ich auch. Mir fällt nämlich keines ein. War jetzt nicht so schwer oder?



Ich sehe schon, mit dem LESEN und VERSTEHEN hast du es nicht so. 
Du sollst nicht sagen, welches Spiel deiner Meinung nach der totale ...pardon, Abfuck ist, sondern Beispiele nennen, die es zu Release besser gemacht haben!
So wie du dich gerade gibst, bist du bloß ein weiterer nicht ernstzunehmender 
WAR-ist-blöd-Schreier mit nichtigen Argumenten.
Die ehemals fehlenden Klassen und noch fehlenden Hauptstädte sind nicht relevant für den Spielspaß in einem PvP Spiel. Wer das Spiel wegen ein paar fehlenden Klassen oder Hauptstädten nach dem ersten Monat beendet hat, der stand eh noch mit einem Bein in einem anderen Spiel.
Wer wegen Fehlern aufgehört hat, der war noch in seiner Traumwelt von einem "fertigen" Spiel - deren altes Spiel war ja auch diesbezüglich weit fortgeschritten.

Du sollst nicht ausweichen sondern anworten!


----------



## kicks (2. November 2009)

Bitte mehr lesen und verstehen Sprüche. Oh und dann auch noch in CAPS? Ich hoffe du hast nicht in die Tischklante gebissen beim Schreiben.
Es geht in diesem Thread nicht darum Spiele aufzuzählen, die einen besseren Start hatten sondern um die Probleme, die WAR hat und dazu habe ich was geschrieben. Stichwort lesen. 
Wenn dein Fainboiherz es nicht ertragen kann, dass jemand etwas über dein Spiel sagt, das dir nicht gefällt dann ist das dein Problem aber nicht meins.

Kennst du D&L? Nein? Super Spiel nur leider kein Inhalt. Aber war klasse und hat richtig Spass gemacht. Nur leider hat es keiner gespielt... hm, ob da wohl ein Zusammenhang besteht?

Aber du hast mir immer noch keine Spiele genannt, die halbfertig released wurden und erfolgreich waren. Los, komm schon. Dir fällt bestimmt eins ein.

Fanbois sind so anstrengend..


----------



## Pente (2. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Fanbois sind so anstrengend..


... welch harte Last du zu tragen hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da bekomm ich doch glatt so viel Mitleid mit dir, dass ich hier nun schließe bevor du dich im Warhammer Forum nun noch weiter mit Leuten rumärgern musst denen Warhammer Online Spass macht. Manchmal frag ich echt was bei einigen im Kopf vorgeht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bevor ihr euch weiter flamed mach ich hier zu. Bei Fragen bzgl der Schließung könnt ihr mir gern eine PM schreiben.


----------

